# Bear's "Step by Step" Index



## Bearcarver

*Bear's "Step by Step" Index*​I made this index, because a lot of guys use my "Step by Steps", and I couldn't get them all in my Signature.
Then I'd have to find the one I had that best suited what they were wanting to do.
At times it has taken me forever to find one of my Step by Steps that never made it into my Signature, due the limited space.

*These are ALL "Step by Steps". If it doesn't tell you how to do it, it's not in this Index.*

This way will keep them better organized anyway, and make them easier to find by anyone who wishes to use one, or to just check something.
This will also make them easier for me to find, when I want to give someone a link, or for me to use on my own smoke, because I always check what I did previously, before I do a repeat smoke.
I did most of these products in my Masterbuilt Electric Smokers, but in most cases the temps & times would work with other smokers too.
These Step by Steps are by no means the only way to do these things, nor are they necessarily the best way to do them. They are the way I did them at the time I made the Step by Steps.
I tried to cover all bases with my instructions, but if I missed something, or made something unclear, just ask, or even better PM me. I try to stop in here a couple times a day, and will get back to you ASAP.
In the future, if I put more than one of the same product on this list, I will add a notation as to which one I think is best, or easiest to follow.
I will be adding & deleting as we go, so stop in often for new threads. I always enjoy helping anyone I can!!
Thanks for checking in, and I hope this will help many of you!!!

*Note: If anyone would like to comment on my Index Page, please do so on this thread.

Also: If you use any of my Step by Steps, and would like to comment on how it worked for you, please make your comment on that particular thread. I appreciate hearing your comments!! Thank You!!*

*Note:  A Link to this page is in my Signature, at the bottom of ALL of my Posts.*

Bear

*About Masterbuilt Electric Smokehouse (Digital)*
*Masterbuilt Smokers (Bear's Thoughts & Findings)*
*MES Generation Number Recognition Pictures & Pics (Digital Units)*
*Avoid Temp Swings in MES
Cleaning MES Window without chemicals
MES with Window---Heads Up*
*MES 40 Christmas Present---2010*

*Cured & Smoked Products:*
*Curing Fridge Set-up (Bear's Method)
Bacon (Extra Smoky)
Bacon-On-A-Stick
Buckboard Bacon and Pulled Cured Boston Butt Ham*
*Buckboard Bacon *(Step by Step) *Oct 10, 2017*
*Buckboard Bacon (Step by Step) Nov 4, 2018*
**New------Canadian Bacon
Canadian Bacon and Dried Beef
Boneless Cured & Smoked Pork Chops and Canadian Bacon*
*Smoked Dried Beef #1*
*Smoked Dried Beef    
Dried Beef (Best Ever)
Smoked Venison Dried Beef
Venison Backstrap Dried Beef
Venison Backstrap Dried Beef #2
Pork Loin Jerky
Changing Fresh Venison Sausage into "Cured & Smoked"
Venison Sausage Converted Part #2*
*BCBBBBCTBLT*
*Canadian Turkey Bacon*
*Smoked Potato Pizza*

*Smoked Ground Beef Products (Sticks Logs, and Loaves):*
*Unstuffed Beef Sticks (All Beef)         *
*Smoked Bear Logs (All Beef)   
Smoked Bear Loaf (All Beef)    
Smoked Mini-Bear-Loaves (All Beef)*
*Smoked Pepperoni (All Beef)*

*Smoked Beef:
Stuffz  Burgers*
*Prime Rib Calendar  (14 Smoked Prime Ribs)
Why I Shop at Giant (Free Ribeyes)
Smoked Prime Rib  (Double Birthday Dinner 2017)
Smoked Prime Rib (47th Anniversary Dinner)
Smoked Prime Rib  (49th Anniversary Dinner)
Smoked Prime Rib (First of 2017) 
Smoked Prime Rib (Apple Smoke) 
Smoked Prime Rib (New Best Ever)*
*Smoked Prime Rib (Another One)*
*Smoked Prime Rib (Great Stuff)
Smoked Prime Rib (Best Ever)*
*Smoked PRIME RIB *(Multiple Woods)
*Smoked Prime Rib* (Panned)
*Smoked Prime Rib (Panned #3)
Smoked Prime Rib (Easter 2018)
Smoked Prime Rib with Apple Dust (July 2019)
Smoked Prime Rib. *Mrs Bear's Birthday (Oct 2019)
*Smoked Prime Rib  (Small with Cherry Dust)*
*Prime Rib "Dino" Ribs
Beef "Dino" Ribs (From My Last Prime Rib Score)
Smoked Beef Prime Rib Dinos (With Extra Meat)
Smoked Beef Tenderloin (AKA Fillet Mignon) *
*Smoked Beef Tenderloin (On Sale)* Best Tenderloin
*New York Strip Roast *(Hickory Smoked)
*New York Strip Roast (Christmas  2018)*
*New York Strip Roast (Mrs Bear's Birthday of 2020)*
*Grilled Ribeyes (One Smoked---One Not)*
*Grilled Ribeye (On the "Q")*
Rare Roast Beef (Smoked for Sammies)
*Beef Lunchmeat from Eye Round*
*Brisket Flat*
*Pulled Beef Chucky*
*Twin Chuckies*
*Chucky Burnt Ends
Smoked Pulled Beef Chucky
Hot Smoked Beef Sammy with Gravy*
*Ribeye Kabobs (Zig-Zag Skewers)*
*Spin A Prime Rib (Show Time)*

*Smoked Pork:
Pulled Boston Pork Butt (230°--April 23, 2013) foiled
Pulled Boston Pork Butt (265°--Oct 21, 2018) foiled*
*Pulled Boston Pork Butt **(275°--Sept , 2020) not foiled
Pulled Pork Finishing Sauce
Country Style Bone-in Pork Ribs*
*Country Style Pork Ribs*
*Pork Spare Ribs*
*Baby Back Ribs*
*Baby Back Ribs #2*
*Smoked Stuffed Pork Loin (Apple)*
*Char Siu Country Style Ribs*

*Poultry:
Hickory Smoked Turkey Breast*
*Chicken Thighs (Hickory Smoked)*
*Chicken Thighs (MES 40 Smoked)*


*Specialties:*
*Double Smoked Hams Times 4*
*Double Smoked Ham Twins*
*Double Smoked Ham
Double Smoked Spiral Sliced Ham*
*Double Smoked Ham & Beans*
*Cheesesteaks & Webbers*
*Philly Cheesesteaks & Webbers
Webber Sammy (Best way to make)*
*BLT Rollers*
*Dried Beef Roll-ups
Deer Heart (TQ Seasoned & Sauteed in Butter)
Hot Bacon Dressing (Pennsylvania Dutch)
Mrs Bear's Unstuffed Peppers
Deerlupkis (Unstuffed Cabbage)*
*Cheesesteak Hot Pockets*
*Corn Bread*
*Avocado Cornbread Muffins*
*Smoked Cheese
Smoked Cheese Taste Testing Party*
*Amish Smoked Eggs*

*Fish:
Smoked Salmon
Shad Roe (Pan Fried)
Shad Roe (Broiled with Bacon on Toast)
Shad Roe (Pan Fried Loose with Bacon)
Shad Roe (Cured & Pan Fried Loose)*
*Smoked Brook Trout & Tilapia*
*Baked Crab Cakes (Bear Style)*
*Salmon & Catfish (Sous Vide)*
*Catfish (Pan Fried)*
*Lobster Tail (**Sautéed)*

*Sous Vide:*
*51st Wedding Anniversary SV Chucky*
*Ribeye Testing (Step #2)
Chicken Salad for Mrs Bear
Boneless & Skinless Chicken Thighs*
*Boneless & Skinless Chicken Thighs #2*
*Chucky 50 hours.* (By Far My Best Tender Sliced Chucky)
*Pulled Beef Chuck Roast *(Perfect) * *
Beef Dinos  (SV--48 hours)
Eye Round in SV *Best of All Eye Rounds (11-21-17) **
Beef Eye Round (Finally) *(9-18-18) ***
*Top Round (First Tender Test)*
*Pork Spare Ribs  (SV & Weber "Q")*
*Country Style Ribs *(Beef)
*Country Style Ribs (SV & Grill Best Ever)* (Pork)
*Country Style Ribs (SV & Grill)* Tied for "Best Ever" (Pork)
*Pork CSRs (SV to Grill)*
*Pork Steaks (SV to Grill)*
*2" Thick Boneless Pork Chops*
*Single Cut Beef Ribs*
*Scallops & Fried Tater Slices*
*Scallops & Oil-Free Fries*
*Reheating Prime Rib Slices ( 3 different searing tests)*
*Reheating Fillet Mignon*
*Salmon & Catfish (Sous Vide)
Venison Backstrap (Sous Vide)

Grilling:*
*Deerburgers*
*Deerburgers on my "Q"*
*Deerburgers XL*
*Bacon-Swiss Deerburgers*
*Ribeye on my Smoky Joe*
*Deerburgers on My Indoor Smokeless Grill*
*Ribeye on My Indoor Smokeless Grill*
*Hot Dogs with BBB*

*Ninja Foodi XL Smart Grill
Ninja Methods, Times & Temps*
*T-Bone in My Ninja Grill*
*Grilled Prime Ribeye using Smart Probe
Smoked Sausage on My Ninja Grill*


*PowerAirFryer XL Items:*
*Sausage & Peppers*
*Fresh Sausage*
*Fresh Sausage #2*
*Cutting & Making Fries in the AirFryer*
*Dogs, Fries, Kraut, and Sausage
Stromboli
Sausage, Fries, and Little Smokies

Emeril's Power Air Fryer 360:
Jersey Flounder
Catfish & Tater Wedges*
*Catfish & Fries*
*Fish & Chips (Catty & Home cut Fries)
Chicken Parts (First Batch)
Chicken Tenders*
*Chicken Parts--No Breading*
*Drums & Thighs (No Breading)
Chicken Drums*
*Boneless Turkey Breast Roast*
*Boneless Thighs (Breaded & Unbreaded)
Boneless Thighs #2 (Unbreaded)
Boneless Skinless Naked Thighs
Boneless Thighs*
*Pizza*
*Bread Pizza*
*Pizza & Grilled Cheese*
*Pork Roll Sammies*
*Pork Roll Sammies #2
Beef Smoked Sausages*
*Beef Smoked Sausage #2*
*Smoked Sausage*
*Fresh Sausage*
*Bread Pizza Experiments*
*Boneless Turkey Breasts*
*Boneless Turkey Breast  (Rotisserie)*
*Pork Chops*
*Pork Loin Roast (Rotisserie)
Herring Roe (From a Can)

Breakfasts:*
*Bacon Scramble *(Without Electricity)
*Spam Scramble*
*French Toast with Berries*

*Desserts:*
*Raspberry Chiffon Pie (Mrs Bear's Recipe)*
*Peanutbutter Meltaways (Bear's Favorite Candy)*
*Cherries In The Snow*
*Mini-Cheesecakes* (Sous Vide)
*Blueberry Zucchini Bread (Mrs Bear's)*

*Why They Call Me "Bearcarver":
A Bear from Log to Finish


Fun Thing In Pennsylvania:
The Phantom Buck of Haycock Mountain*
*Pennsylvania Black Bears & Cabin*

*Odds & Ends:*
*Upgraded Carpenter Bee Traps** 
Bear Jr's Back Yard Landscaping Project*
*Bear Jr's Bandsaw Box*
*Bear Jr's Homemade Gifts for Mom & Dad*
*How to Grow Great Tomato Plants*

*Chuckles:*
*Bacon Cheeseburger *


*Tutorials  (Step by Steps Only) from Friends That Cook & Smoke:*
*Gary's Smokes & Smoking Information*
*Disco's Smokes*
*SQWIBS Cooks
Jeff's Smoking Meat*
*The Smoking Monkey Cookbook*
*Chile's Cooks*

*.*


----------



## pc farmer

Very good idea.

Thanks.


----------



## woodcutter

Good idea and nicely done!


----------



## Bearcarver

c farmer said:


> Very good idea.
> 
> Thanks.



Thanks Adam!!!

Should make it a lot easier for me to help people.

Bear


----------



## pc farmer

How would be the best way to find it in the future?


----------



## Bearcarver

c farmer said:


> How would be the best way to find it in the future?


The only link in my Signature now is a link to this page.

I couldn't put them in order in the Signature like I can here. They were just jumbled up on a pile.

Bear


----------



## dandl93

Bear

Thank you.As a newbie I have read so much on this forum in that last 3 weeks going back and finding posts to restudy is hard at times.This is helpful.

Dan


----------



## demosthenes9

c farmer said:


> How would be the best way to find it in the future?


Bookmark it   :)


----------



## demosthenes9

Demosthenes9 said:


> Bookmark it   :)


Thanks Bear !!   Your sig definitely was getting overloaded by your wonderfully helpful "Steps" threads.


----------



## Bearcarver

Woodcutter said:


> Good idea and nicely done!


Thank You Todd !!

Bear


----------



## ryan in louisville

It would be nice to have all of the detailed posters (ChefJimmyJ, DaveOmak, Pops, Sqwib, Dutch etc) create threads like this and all of them be located in a specific forum.


----------



## bad santa

RYAN IN LOUISVILLE said:


> It would be nice to have all of the detailed posters (ChefJimmyJ, DaveOmak, Pops, Sqwib, Dutch etc) create threads like this and all of them be located in a specific forum.


Agreed, makes it easier to them track down. Thank you Bear, I sure have liked all of the recipes of yours that I have done.


----------



## beef77

Thanks! Marked for sure


----------



## demosthenes9

RYAN IN LOUISVILLE said:


> It would be nice to have all of the detailed posters (ChefJimmyJ, DaveOmak, Pops, Sqwib, Dutch etc) create threads like this and all of them be located in a specific forum.


Oh hell yes, someone needs to make this happen !!!!!!!!!


----------



## disco

Great reference and a great idea. Thanks, Bear.








Disco


----------



## Bearcarver

That would be Great !!!

Call it "Step by Step City", where only threads that show every step from start to finish would be. I wish we had something like that 4 1/2 years ago, when I came to this site. There was hardly any threads that showed every step, which is why I decided to make a lot of them. Back then every time I wanted to smoke something for the first time, I had to search that item for hours. Then I'd find the best ones I could find. Very few of them had everything in their post. Some were missing time, or smoking temperature, or pulling temp, or how to do a rub, or how to do the cure (amount of cure & length of time in cure). So I'd take notes---These 3 guys said to use this smoking temp, these 2 guys said pull it at this temp, these 4 said to put oil on first & then rub, These two said to use Cure #1, this one said to use TQ, but nobody said how much to use & how long to cure. Most posts didn't say anything at all, so if I was searching to find out how to do something, I was wasting my time trying to find everything out from such threads.

  So I decided to take copious notes, and make it easy for Newbies to get started. I try to include every possible thing I can think of, so anybody could follow it for their first time or two. After that they can continue to follow mine, or preferably expand out to making changes on their own. When I do a repeat of something I already did, I follow ones I did before & maybe make small changes each time. 

  Since those days there are a few guys who show everything they do, step by step, but very few. Even now when I'm ready to start something that I didn't do before, I have trouble finding the details that I need to do it good enough the first time, because very few threads fill in a lot of detail. I never want to do a smoke for the first time wrong, because I can't afford to waste meat by not finding out how to do something before I start.

So like I said, it would be Awesome for those guys with too many Step by Steps to put in their Signature, to be in a special place for people to go to when they want to know how to do something. That's a Great Idea!!!

I also have a bunch of threads that I didn't give much details, and those threads will never make it into my "Step by Step Index" because they are not True Step by Steps. Having anything that does not show every step from start to finish, would be defeating the purpose.

My 2 cents,

Bear


----------



## mneeley490

Bookmarked! Thanks, Bear! Great idea!!!


----------



## Bearcarver

dandl93 said:


> Bear
> 
> Thank you.As a newbie I have read so much on this forum in that last 3 weeks going back and finding posts to restudy is hard at times.This is helpful.
> 
> Dan


Thanks Dan!!

We're all here to help.

Bear


Demosthenes9 said:


> Thanks Bear !!   Your sig definitely was getting overloaded by your wonderfully helpful "Steps" threads.


Thanks Demo!!

This is much neater, and easier to find things.

Bear


Bad Santa said:


> Agreed, makes it easier to them track down. Thank you Bear, I sure have liked all of the recipes of yours that I have done.


Thanks Santa!!

I'm glad they were helpful !!

Bear


----------



## nivekd

Wow...Perfect!


----------



## mdboatbum

There ya go makin' all us newbies look bad again!! This is a really cool idea and I thank you for taking the time to do it. We're all very fortunate to benefit from your knowledge and experience.

*THANKS BEAR!!!!!*


----------



## rlk438

I love how detailed your posts are. When I try to post Qveiw I always seam to miss several photos. You are very disciplined to record it in as much detailed. Thank you


----------



## so ms smoker

Thanks so much Bear! An AWESOME  Idea! Your posts are always so easy to follow!

  Mike


----------



## seenred

Great idea Bear!  You're a clearinghouse of good information for veterans and newbies alike!

Red


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew

Bear, you are one of the Greats on here !!  Thank you so much for all your recipes & willingness to share !!  Thanks Again Bear !!

What a great resource for newbies, veterans of smokin and all in between !!


----------



## Bearcarver

beef77 said:


> Thanks! Marked for sure


Thank You Beef!!

Bear


Disco said:


> Great reference and a great idea. Thanks, Bear.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Disco


Thanks Much, Disco!!

Bear


mneeley490 said:


> Bookmarked! Thanks, Bear! Great idea!!!


Thank You !!

Bear


----------



## dockman

Thank you this is great!


----------



## diamondmarco

What a great tool for us. Thank you!!


----------



## Bearcarver

NivekD said:


> Wow...Perfect!


Than You!!

Bear


Mdboatbum said:


> This is a really cool idea and I thank you for taking the time to do it. We're all very fortunate to benefit from your knowledge and experience.
> 
> *THANKS BEAR!!!!!*


You don't have to yell at me!!!

LOL----Thank You for the nice words!!   I appreciate them a lot.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver

rlk438 said:


> I love how detailed your posts are. When I try to post Qveiw I always seam to miss several photos. You are very disciplined to record it in as much detailed. Thank you


Thank You Much!!!

Bear


So MS Smoker said:


> Thanks so much Bear! An AWESOME  Idea! Your posts are always so easy to follow!
> 
> Mike


Thanks Mike!!

LOL---I make them easy to follow because I use them too!!

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver

WaterinHoleBrew said:


> Bear, you are one of the Greats on here !! Thank you so much for all your recipes & willingness to share !! Thanks Again Bear !!
> 
> What a great resource for newbies, veterans of smokin and all in between !!


Thank You for the nice words!!  

I appreciate them!

I enjoy helping when I'm able.

Bear


SeenRed said:


> Great idea Bear! You're a clearinghouse of good information for veterans and newbies alike!
> 
> Red


Thanks a bunch, Red-----You're pretty helpful yourself !!!  A lot of you guys are!!

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver

Dockman said:


> Thank you this is great!


Thanks Dockman!!

Bear


diamondmarco said:


> What a great tool for us. Thank you!!


Thank You Marco!!!

Bear


----------



## timberjet

Just wanted to thank you Bear for this great resource. I just pasted it right to the top of my browser for quick reference. Awesome!


----------



## openpit

What a great resource! Bear, I saw you have brisket flat on there, do you ever do packer or just flat?


----------



## ak1

Great job there John.

Hopefully the mods can sticky this so it stays at the top of the forum. You've done a great service to every one here in giving step by step methods to smoke stuff.


----------



## pc farmer

AK1 said:


> Great job there John.
> 
> *Hopefully the mods can sticky *this so it stays at the top of the forum. You've done a great service to every one here in giving step by step methods to smoke stuff.


That would be great.


----------



## Bearcarver

timberjet said:


> Just wanted to thank you Bear for this great resource. I just pasted it right to the top of my browser for quick reference. Awesome!


That's Great !!!

I'm glad they're of help!!

Thanks,

Bear


OpenPit said:


> What a great resource! Bear, I saw you have brisket flat on there, do you ever do packer or just flat?


Thank You!!

I'm sorry, that Brisket Flat is the only Brisket Step by Step I ever made. I rarely do Brisket, Pork Butts, and Chicken & Turkeys, because my Son does those things & splits it with us. I in turn give him Bacon, BBB, CB, Venison Dried Beef, Beef Dried Beef, etc, etc. He uses his Big Green Egg most of the time, and makes some great stuff.

Normally when I do Brisket, Pulled Pork, or Chicken, it's because he is slacking.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Bear


----------



## Bearcarver

AK1 said:


> Great job there John.
> 
> Hopefully the mods can sticky this so it stays at the top of the forum. You've done a great service to every one here in giving step by step methods to smoke stuff.





c farmer said:


> That would be great.


Thanks Guys, but I don't want any special treatment.

The link to my Step by Step Index is in my Signature, at the bottom of all of my posts, so that's over 14,500 places----Not hard to find.

However I'm really glad that everybody likes them, and that they are helpful to many.

Thanks,

Bear


----------



## skully67

Hi Bear,
Wanted to introduce myself  as I am located a stones throw from you.

Born and raised in Wescosville, spent my summers at memorial park swimming pool
And now living and smoking meat every weekend in Barto.

Names Skully and I just joined the forum, looking forward to growing my skills using this resource.

Cheers


----------



## Bearcarver

Thanks Skully!!

Let me know any time you have questions on any of my Step by Steps, or anything else I can help with.

Bear


----------



## rob sicc

Bear,

Do you have a step by step for chicken halves?  I saw the chicken thighs and was wondering if the halves can be done the same way or are there differences.  I have to think there is some difference between thighs and breast. 

I did my first smoke this past weekend and I want to keep it going so chicken is on the menu for this weekend.  Plus what ever else looks good when I'm at the market will probably make its way on.  I don't know about anyone else but when I go through all of effort to run my smoker I don't want to have any empty grates!

Please let me know when you get a chance.

Ciao,

Rob


----------



## Bearcarver

Rob Sicc said:


> Bear,
> 
> Do you have a step by step for chicken halves?  I saw the chicken thighs and was wondering if the halves can be done the same way or are there differences.  I have to think there is some difference between thighs and breast.
> 
> I did my first smoke this past weekend and I want to keep it going so chicken is on the menu for this weekend.  Plus what ever else looks good when I'm at the market will probably make its way on.  I don't know about anyone else but when I go through all of effort to run my smoker I don't want to have any empty grates!
> 
> Please let me know when you get a chance.
> 
> Ciao,
> 
> Rob


Sure you can do Chicken Halves the same way as the Thighs I didn't put in pans----That would be this one------>>>  *Chicken Thighs (Hickory Smoked)*

Just go by internal temperature, and not time for when it's done.

Sorry I don't have any whole or half Chickens or Turkeys, because that's some of the things my Son smokes & then shares with us---When he's not slacking!!

We each have our specialties to smoke, and then we share with each other.

Bear


----------



## timberjet

Rob Sicc said:


> Bear,
> 
> Do you have a step by step for chicken halves?  I saw the chicken thighs and was wondering if the halves can be done the same way or are there differences.  I have to think there is some difference between thighs and breast.
> 
> I did my first smoke this past weekend and I want to keep it going so chicken is on the menu for this weekend.  Plus what ever else looks good when I'm at the market will probably make its way on.  I don't know about anyone else but when I go through all of effort to run my smoker I don't want to have any empty grates!
> 
> Please let me know when you get a chance.
> 
> Ciao,
> 
> Rob


There are many many recipes in this website. Just type in chicken halves or something in the search bar at the top of the page. I mean there are tons of different recipes for different tastes. It really is pretty easy to search for something that you might like to try.


----------



## Bearcarver

Rob Sicc said:


> Bear,
> 
> Do you have a step by step for chicken halves?  I saw the chicken thighs and was wondering if the halves can be done the same way or are there differences.  I have to think there is some difference between thighs and breast.
> 
> I did my first smoke this past weekend and I want to keep it going so chicken is on the menu for this weekend.  Plus what ever else looks good when I'm at the market will probably make its way on.  I don't know about anyone else but when I go through all of effort to run my smoker I don't want to have any empty grates!
> 
> Please let me know when you get a chance.
> 
> Ciao,
> 
> Rob


Timberjet makes a good point.

Anything I don't have in my Step by Steps is easy to find, as this forum has by far the best search engine I've ever seen.

Many people , like Timberjet, never use any of my Step by Steps. I can only help those who want or need my help.

Also I gotta say---Those things I get by Email from Jeff are totally Awesome!!!

Bear


----------



## bubba watson

I sure nuff gotta keep up with this post so I can keep track of your instructionals!


----------



## Bearcarver

Bubba Watson said:


> I sure nuff gotta keep up with this post so I can keep track of your instructionals!


Thank You Bubba!!

Glad you like them!!

Bear


----------



## timberjet

Bearcarver said:


> Timberjet makes a good point.
> 
> Anything I don't have in my Step by Steps is easy to find, as this forum has by far the best search engine I've ever seen.
> 
> Many people , like Timberjet, never use any of my Step by Steps. I can only help those who want or need my help.
> 
> Also I gotta say---Those things I get by Email from Jeff are totally Awesome!!!
> 
> Bear


Shoot Bear, I do too. Hahaha.... If I didn't already thank you for this fine resource then I do now. I wish I could be that organized


----------



## Bearcarver

timberjet said:


> Shoot Bear, I do too. Hahaha.... If I didn't already thank you for this fine resource then I do now. I wish I could be that organized


Sorry 'bout that---I didn't think you did.

As for my organizing----I have to do that---If I didn't organize things, and write them down, I'd screw up my own repeat smokes. Makes my repeat smokes more relaxing, since I don't have to think about everything.

Thanks,

Bear


----------



## timberjet

You should see my recipe thing. I call it a thing because it is a clipboard with a PILE of stuff written on everything from napkins to T-shirt pockets to whatever.... I will have to get it all on a thumb drive one of these cold winter days this year so I can be cool too.


----------



## paulh1966

Thank Bear, i have bookmarked this page.


----------



## Bearcarver

paulh1966 said:


> Thank Bear, i have bookmarked this page.


Thanks!

I'm glad you like it.

Bear


----------



## rob sicc

I am very disorganized too.  That why I love this thread that Bear was good enough to put together.

It amazes me how disorganized most family recipe boxex are.  LOL  My Mom's was a nightmare.  One day I was hearing someone tell the old story about how they wished they had their mom's recipe for something.  It was at that point I knew I needed to do something with my Mom's recipes.  I would have hated to lose all of them.  So I put together a family cookbook.  I went to a few relatives and sat with them and went through their recipe boxes.  I was getting these age old family recipes that I had been eating for decades.  These recipes were writen on the back of matchbooks, cocktail napkins, and pieces of stained scrap paper that were falling apart and almost unreadable.  It was a fun exercise and it took years to finnaly clean it up and print.  I gave it to the entire family for christmas one year.  My mother uses it still.  An Aunt of mine who has since past would tell me how much she enjoyed using it.

My point is, that is my only example of being organized.  It was well worth the effort.


----------



## Bearcarver

Rob Sicc said:


> I am very disorganized too.  That why I love this thread that Bear was good enough to put together.
> 
> It amazes me how disorganized most family recipe boxex are.  LOL  My Mom's was a nightmare.  One day I was hearing someone tell the old story about how they wished they had their mom's recipe for something.  It was at that point I knew I needed to do something with my Mom's recipes.  I would have hated to lose all of them.  So I put together a family cookbook.  I went to a few relatives and sat with them and went through their recipe boxes.  I was getting these age old family recipes that I had been eating for decades.  These recipes were writen on the back of matchbooks, cocktail napkins, and pieces of stained scrap paper that were falling apart and almost unreadable.  It was a fun exercise and it took years to finnaly clean it up and print.  I gave it to the entire family for christmas one year.  My mother uses it still.  An Aunt of mine who has since past would tell me how much she enjoyed using it.
> 
> My point is, that is my only example of being organized.  It was well worth the effort.


Thanks Rob!!

Sounds like you had a riot----Kinda like a Long Term Scavenger Hunt.

Bear


----------



## rob sicc

ROFL.  It was interesting.  Mom is great but she is also pretty funny.  I was talking to her about one of the reciupes that I was anxious to get.  She told me she didn't know it and I should ask my aunt.  I went a got the recipe from my aunt and went back and told my mom the recipe.  Before I could say anything the recipe popped into her head and she told it to me. 

It was also great sitting with my aunt for hours getting her recipes and her telling me over and over how she had used the book.  She has since past so it gave me some great memories.

I like your "Long Term Scavenger Hunt"  comment.  I will use that.

Thanks again


----------



## cmack

Bear, just want to say a huge thanks for the twice smoked ham process. Did a shank a couple of days ago and my wife who's a long time ham hater literally fell in LUST with it. I convinced her to try a piece and she was chewing and moaning and saying "Oh my God" I had no idea that ham could taste this good. Here's a little Qview, sorry for the quality as I took it with my Iphone with less than optimal lighting.













10388091_10205215428564605_7133528235445511693_n.j



__ cmack
__ Nov 15, 2014


















10388091_10205215428524604_7204659600566307084_n.j



__ cmack
__ Nov 15, 2014


----------



## Bearcarver

Cmack said:


> Bear, just want to say a huge thanks for the twice smoked ham process. Did a shank a couple of days ago and my wife who's a long time ham hater literally fell in LUST with it. I convinced her to try a piece and she was chewing and moaning and saying "Oh my God" I had no idea that ham could taste this good. Here's a little Qview, sorry for the quality as I took it with my Iphone with less than optimal lighting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 10388091_10205215428564605_7133528235445511693_n.j
> 
> 
> 
> __ cmack
> __ Nov 15, 2014
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 10388091_10205215428524604_7204659600566307084_n.j
> 
> 
> 
> __ cmack
> __ Nov 15, 2014


That's Awesome, Cmack!! I saw your other post first, so I'll just repeat what I said on that one:

I'm real glad you had great success!!

Your wife had the same reaction I had the first time I ever had a Double Smoked Ham.

That's why I never bought a fresh "Raw Ham" and brined & smoked it myself. We can get the cured & smoked Shank or Butt ends for such a cheap price, and smoke it again & make it taste better than a $4 to $5 per pound Ham!!

Keep up the good work!!

Bear


----------



## pilch

Hi! Bear, probably not the right place to post this but I couldn't send you a pm.

I just want to thank you for your precious time and energy putting this Step by Step together, I am a very raw newbie and only smoked my first brisket yesterday and I thought that I did a fair job but after reading your work I now doubt it.

Like you said, it is a royal pain in the rear end (as a newbie) trying to find out how to start and what to do and when you post a question you mostly get the "read the forum" answer well "hello" everyone forgot to tell how they did it.

Thirty odd years ago I wanted to learn how to distil likker but no one knew how, or so they said, but I persevered and managed to teach myself and today I do it with my eyes shut, determination, and with your help I'll do the same with smoking.

My eyes are burning from reading your SxS page and I've only just begun so it's off to the big feather bed and read on tomorrow.

Cheers from down under


----------



## Bearcarver

Pilch said:


> Hi! Bear, probably not the right place to post this but I couldn't send you a pm.
> 
> I just want to thank you for your precious time and energy putting this Step by Step together, I am a very raw newbie and only smoked my first brisket yesterday and I thought that I did a fair job but after reading your work I now doubt it.
> 
> Like you said, it is a royal pain in the rear end (as a newbie) trying to find out how to start and what to do and when you post a question you mostly get the "read the forum" answer well "hello" everyone forgot to tell how they did it.
> 
> Thirty odd years ago I wanted to learn how to distil likker but no one knew how, or so they said, but I persevered and managed to teach myself and today I do it with my eyes shut, determination, and with your help I'll do the same with smoking.
> 
> My eyes are burning from reading your SxS page and I've only just begun so it's off to the big feather bed and read on tomorrow.
> 
> Cheers from down under


Why Thank You, Pilch!!!

If you thought your Brisket was fair, it probably was excellent!!!

We in the smoking World are usually our worst critics!

I'm glad you like my Step by Steps, and just yell if you run into a question I didn't cover in one of them.

Have Fun!

Bear


----------



## jflsr

Thanks Bear! You've probably not heard that very often, Right? I thank you because I really appreciate all you folks that take the time to post your recipes, and especially as a link to that recipe! I wanted to let you and others know that I enjoy collecting and when possible, trying as many of the recipes as I can, time and age permitting. And, I only collect those recipes I deem worthy in my estimation. Yours fit that category, as does Jeff's. Hope you don't mind. They are for my personal use.

If there are other recipe collectors out there who don't want to take the time to copy each recipe, an easy solution is to copy the recipe list, then paste it in a document. (I find that Apache Open Office works best for this as it allows you to paste very long lists.) You will need to paste it as FORMATTED TEXT or HTML FORMAT WITHOUT COMMENTS. To see which one you need, use formatted first, then place your cursor on the link and press CTRL. If the cursor changes to a hand, you're in business! CTRL plus LEFT CLICK opens a link that is not written out as a URL. Just make sure you note this in your recipe list in case you forget, or your wife wants that recipe! Only drawback is that the web pages these links go to may disappear with time! 

I would suggest that if anyone likes to collect recipes that you find a Photo Shop program like MS Picture It! Photo 7.0, to reduce and enhance your photo's if you choose to include them, it will reduce the space taken up on your PC.

A problem with Apache Open Office is that it is not compatible with MS Works or Word, so if you want others to use your collection, you will have to convert them.


----------



## Bearcarver

jflsr said:


> Thanks Bear! You've probably not heard that very often, Right? I thank you because I really appreciate all you folks that take the time to post your recipes, and especially as a link to that recipe! I wanted to let you and others know that I enjoy collecting and when possible, trying as many of the recipes as I can, time and age permitting. And, I only collect those recipes I deem worthy in my estimation. Yours fit that category, as does Jeff's. Hope you don't mind. They are for my personal use.
> 
> If there are other recipe collectors out there who don't want to take the time to copy each recipe, an easy solution is to copy the recipe list, then paste it in a document. (I find that Apache Open Office works best for this as it allows you to paste very long lists.) You will need to paste it as FORMATTED TEXT or HTML FORMAT WITHOUT COMMENTS. To see which one you need, use formatted first, then place your cursor on the link and press CTRL. If the cursor changes to a hand, you're in business! CTRL plus LEFT CLICK opens a link that is not written out as a URL. Just make sure you note this in your recipe list in case you forget, or your wife wants that recipe! Only drawback is that the web pages these links go to may disappear with time!
> 
> I would suggest that if anyone likes to collect recipes that you find a Photo Shop program like MS Picture It! Photo 7.0, to reduce and enhance your photo's if you choose to include them, it will reduce the space taken up on your PC.
> 
> A problem with Apache Open Office is that it is not compatible with MS Works or Word, so if you want others to use your collection, you will have to convert them.


Thank You jflsr!!

I'm glad you like my Step by Steps!!

I'm pretty computer illiterate----I type these all out with one index finger.

You're right---Jeff makes awesome Step by Steps too. I save every one he sends me!! I really like them!

Bear


----------



## gary s

I like Bears step by step, easy to follow, ton's of information and all the great pictures

Gary


----------



## Bearcarver

gary s said:


> I like Bears step by step, easy to follow, ton's of information and all the great pictures
> 
> Gary


Thank You Gary!!

Bear


----------



## beefy bill

Excellent!


----------



## Bearcarver

beefy bill said:


> Excellent!


Thanks Bill !!

Glad you like these.

Bear


----------



## sqwib

Bear I 'm still going through this index, I'm out of room in my Signature too, going to follow your lead, thanks Bud.


----------



## gotarace

Bear...what a list of "step by steps" you sure have been a busy man. Hope your doing well this holiday season...Len


----------



## Bearcarver

SQWIB said:


> Bear I 'm still going through this index, I'm out of room in my Signature too, going to follow your lead, thanks Bud.


That's Great SQWIB !!
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






I left you a comment on your Index Page!!

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver

gotarace said:


> Bear...what a list of "step by steps" you sure have been a busy man. Hope your doing well this holiday season...Len


Thanks Len!!

Been Awhile!   We're still kickin'.

Bear


----------



## pilch

Bear, did I read somewhere that you actually type these "Step by Step" procedures up by manual tying? (one finger) or are you just yanking my chain?.

If you do then I take my hat off to you but I sure hope you can at least type as well, if not better, as I using two hands and two fingers per hand.

Only saying but I can see a book here, in the future, "Smokin Bear's Way" food for thought.

Cheers from Down Under


----------



## Bearcarver

Pilch said:


> Bear, did I read somewhere that you actually type these "Step by Step" procedures up by manual tying? (one finger) or are you just yanking my chain?.
> 
> If you do then I take my hat off to you but I sure hope you can at least type as well, if not better, as I using two hands and two fingers per hand.
> 
> Only saying but I can see a book here, in the future, "Smokin Bear's Way" food for thought.
> 
> Cheers from Down Under


LOL----Actually 2 Index fingers:

The left one does the "Shift" Key.

The right one does everything else.

Actually pretty fast that way. Mrs Bear is a Great Typist, and she can't believe how fast my right index finger can type!!!

This is actually a Book, and it's FREE to all you guys. This page is the Index.

Bear


----------



## mtdineen

Better then sliced bread!  Thanks!


----------



## gary s

Hey Bear, I am also a two finger typer too.  Index finger on left hand for shift key and a couple of letters close to the shift key. and my ring finfer on my right hand for all the rest. I don't have any feeling in my thumb, index and middle finger. Gotten pretty fast for an old two finger typer 

Gary


----------



## lowcountrygamecock

Man I'm on here all the time and somehow I missed the step by steps.  I'm interested in making bacon and those tutorials are great.  How are you slicing all that bacon?  I've been reading up on slicers and read a couple of the discussions here and it sounds like even the commercial grade bass pro and cabelas slicers aren't worth it.  Hard to justify a $400 + meat slicer but don't want to spend $300 on a piece of junk either.  Any thoughts on the slicer?  Again love the step by steps.  Now I just have to find time to read them all.


----------



## beaummiler

This makes life easy for lazy guy like me lol


----------



## Bearcarver

MTDineen said:


> Better then sliced bread!  Thanks!


Thank You,

Bear


gary s said:


> Hey Bear, I am also a two finger typer too.  Index finger on left hand for shift key and a couple of letters close to the shift key. and my ring finfer on my right hand for all the rest. I don't have any feeling in my thumb, index and middle finger. Gotten pretty fast for an old two finger typer
> 
> Gary


LOL----My index finger on my left hand is ONLY for the shift key!!

Bear


lowcountrygamecock said:


> Man I'm on here all the time and somehow I missed the step by steps.  I'm interested in making bacon and those tutorials are great.  How are you slicing all that bacon?  I've been reading up on slicers and read a couple of the discussions here and it sounds like even the commercial grade bass pro and cabelas slicers aren't worth it.  Hard to justify a $400 + meat slicer but don't want to spend $300 on a piece of junk either.  Any thoughts on the slicer?  Again love the step by steps.  Now I just have to find time to read them all.


Thanks!!

I'm glad you like this!!

I use my Son's Chef Choice International #645.

It's a smaller blade, but I love it. Works Great & seems to be built solid.

We've been sharing it for at least 12 years.

Bear


beaummiler said:


> This makes life easy for lazy guy like me lol


LOL---Thanks!

I also did these because I'm a lazy guy.

I only want to do all the figuring on these once----Then after the first time, I use my own Step by Steps.

Bear


----------



## cheech

wow thanks for sharing your knowledge


----------



## Bearcarver

Cheech said:


> wow thanks for sharing your knowledge


Thanks Cheech!!

Glad you like it !!

Bear


----------



## chefboyrd

Lovin the step by steps easy to find. How you do it is a very easy to follow along product creation.

The smoked salmon turned out awesome.

Thanks again


----------



## Bearcarver

chefboyrd said:


> Lovin the step by steps easy to find. How you do it is a very easy to follow along product creation.
> 
> The smoked salmon turned out awesome.
> 
> Thanks again


Thank You Chef !!!

I do these the best I can, because I use them & reuse them myself. Once I have something that works great, I don't like to try to figure it out again. Getting too old for that kind of action.

That makes these easy for all of us.

Bear


----------



## gary s

I like em !!

Gary


----------



## Bearcarver

gary s said:


> I like em !!
> 
> Gary


Thanks Gary!!

Bear


----------



## nylan01

Bear
    Thank you for doing the step by step  thread.
I can't express it any better than the fine people on here already have. I smoked a prime rib using your best ever method  it was great!! I am posting a picture for you to see. Again thank you













IMG_20150322_131523.jpg



__ nylan01
__ Mar 22, 2015


----------



## Bearcarver

nylan01 said:


> Bear
> Thank you for doing the step by step thread.
> I can't express it any better than the fine people on here already have. I smoked a prime rib using your best ever method it was great!! I am posting a picture for you to see. Again thank you


Thank You Nylan01 !!

You did a Beautiful Job!
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






It just doesn't get better than that !!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Bear


----------



## sgtmonte

Keeping this one on file for future use.  Thanks Bear


----------



## Bearcarver

sgtmonte said:


> Keeping this one on file for future use.  Thanks Bear


Glad you like it, Monte!!

Bear


----------



## smokinghusker

This is a fantastic idea, every time I get on here to figure out how to do something for the first time, I always look for your recipes, I know I'm getting good information.


----------



## Bearcarver

smokinghusker said:


> This is a fantastic idea, every time I get on here to figure out how to do something for the first time, I always look for your recipes, I know I'm getting good information.


Thank You for those Kind Words, Husker!!

I Appreciate that.

Bear


----------



## gary s

You Know I was thinking,  A few more years and Threads, I think Bear might have it down on these Step by Steps.  !!!!    LOL 

 I don't know about the rest of you, but I have tried some things that I probably wouldn't have tried if it wasn't for Bears Step by Step.

Gary


----------



## Bearcarver

gary s said:


> You Know I was thinking,  A few more years and Threads, I think Bear might have it down on these Step by Steps.  !!!!    LOL
> 
> I don't about the rest of you, but I have tried some things that I probably wouldn't have tried if it wasn't for Bears Step by Step.
> 
> Gary


Thanks Gary!!

That's what these are for.

My Step by Steps show people how easy these things are to do, and they give them the confidence to try it the first time. Then they can make adjustments to fit their tastes on the next one.

They also make it easier for me to do the same thing more than once, because I use my Step by Steps all the time.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver




----------



## pilch

It's like having a Bear in the kitchen with ya.


----------



## Bearcarver

Pilch said:


> It's like having a Bear in the kitchen with ya.


LOL----Most people wouldn't want a Bear in their kitchen with them!!

Bear


----------



## soflogator

Bear...you're welcome in my kitchen anytime. A friend gave me several pounds of ground venison. Do you have any thoughts on a venison fatty? Too lean?


----------



## Bearcarver

SoFloGator said:


> Bear...you're welcome in my kitchen anytime. A friend gave me several pounds of ground venison. Do you have any thoughts on a venison fatty? Too lean?


Thank You, Gator!!!

As a Fatty or Sausage, I would mix at least 40% Pork with the Venison, because it's so lean.

Bear


----------



## chefboyrd

Back a few years ago when I ran a custom farm slaughter plant in Cody WY we did a mix of 60# wild game to 40 # of 50/50 pork trim to make all  of our salami and summer sausage.


----------



## Bearcarver

I just added 2 more Great Indexes to this page:

At the bottom of my Index Page, in the "Friends That Cook & Smoke" Section, along with "SQWIBS Cooks", I now have "Gary's Smokes & Smoking Information", and "Jeff's Smoking Meat".

Now you can get to any of those Awesome Index Pages through my Index Page, and I can even more easily find answers for those who need them.

Thanks Everyone!!

Bear


----------



## gary s

Thank's Bear, I am honored that you you included me. Thank you.


----------



## Bearcarver

chefboyrd said:


> Back a few years ago when I ran a custom farm slaughter plant in Cody WY we did a mix of 60# wild game to 40 # of 50/50 pork trim to make all  of our salami and summer sausage.


Yup---Anything in that neighborhood is good to us. 60-40 is Great for Sausages. Lately our favorite Deerburger has been 50% Deer, 25% Beef, and 25% Pork. Everybody here likes it even more than regular Ground Beef.

Bear


gary s said:


> Thank's Bear, I am honored that you included me. Thank you.


Great to have you on board, Gary!!

Hope they fix your Signature link soon.

Until then, you can get to yours through mine!!

Bear


----------



## grillfather

Thanks Bear; Alot of useful information! Always willing to learn new ways of doing smokes ect... The step by step is awesome. 
Happy Smokin


----------



## Bearcarver

Grillfather said:


> Thanks Bear; Alot of useful information! Always willing to learn new ways of doing smokes ect... The step by step is awesome.
> Happy Smokin


Thank You GF !!

I'm glad you like my Step by Steps. And Thanks for letting me know!!

I just added another Prime Rib, which is also a Step by Step, like all the others. I think it's actually me best one yet !!!

Bear


----------



## gary s

Bearcarver said:


> That would be Great !!!
> 
> Call it "Step by Step City", where only threads that show every step from start to finish would be. I wish we had something like that 4 1/2 years ago, when I came to this site. There was hardly any threads that showed every step, which is why I decided to make a lot of them. Back then every time I wanted to smoke something for the first time, I had to search that item for hours. Then I'd find the best ones I could find. Very few of them had everything in their post. Some were missing time, or smoking temperature, or pulling temp, or how to do a rub, or how to do the cure (amount of cure & length of time in cure). So I'd take notes---These 3 guys said to use this smoking temp, these 2 guys said pull it at this temp, these 4 said to put oil on first & then rub, These two said to use Cure #1, this one said to use TQ, but nobody said how much to use & how long to cure. Most posts didn't say anything at all, so if I was searching to find out how to do something, I was wasting my time trying to find everything out from such threads.
> 
> So I decided to take copious notes, and make it easy for Newbies to get started. I try to include every possible thing I can think of, so anybody could follow it for their first time or two. After that they can continue to follow mine, or preferably expand out to making changes on their own. When I do a repeat of something I already did, I follow ones I did before & maybe make small changes each time.
> 
> Since those days there are a few guys who show everything they do, step by step, but very few. Even now when I'm ready to start something that I didn't do before, I have trouble finding the details that I need to do it good enough the first time, because very few threads fill in a lot of detail. I never want to do a smoke for the first time wrong, because I can't afford to waste meat by not finding out how to do something before I start.
> 
> So like I said, it would be Awesome for those guys with too many Step by Steps to put in their Signature, to be in a special place for people to go to when they want to know how to do something. That's a Great Idea!!!
> 
> I also have a bunch of threads that I didn't give much details, and those threads will never make it into my "Step by Step Index" because they are not True Step by Steps. Having anything that does not show every step from start to finish, would be defeating the purpose.
> 
> My 2 cents,
> 
> Bear


Hey I like that Idea   It would be great

Gary


----------



## Bearcarver

If anyone's interested, I added 5 new Step by Steps to this Index. They all have the Date next to them,* in Red.*

That's not all I've done since I started this Index, but the others aren't Step by Steps, so they don't make the grade for this Index.

Thanks Guys,

Bear


----------



## goensouth

Great thanks Bear. 

Ted


----------



## gary s

Always trying to make it better  
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






       
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Gary


----------



## Bearcarver

Goensouth said:


> Great thanks Bear.
> 
> Ted


Glad you like it.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver

gary s said:


> Always trying to make it better
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gary


Thanks Gary!!

I just wish everybody who uses this Index and any of the Step by Steps, would leave a comment. It would really be interesting to know how often they're used.

Bear


----------



## gary s

*I like that idea.  I have looked at, and used your step by steps quite a few times myself, should have let a comment *

*But from now on anyone's post I look at at and use and idea or recipe I will leave a comment and if it shows me how to do it, I'll leave a point too.*

*Good Idea !!!*

*Gary*


----------



## mummel

This thread is legendary.


----------



## Bearcarver

mummel said:


> This thread is legendary.


I Thank You!!

Bear


----------



## ggrib

Great info. Taks a lot of time to record so much... Thanks


----------



## Bearcarver

ggrib said:


> Great info. Taks a lot of time to record so much... Thanks


Yes it does---Usually Hours.

Thanks for showing your Appreciation!!

Bear


----------



## areallynicegirl

Such a blessing for me!! I love that you are so generous with your hard-won wisdom, thank you for giving me the insight on the processes you use.  Looking forward to the day when I can move up in smoker to try some of the big stuff!  

Thank you!
Patti


----------



## Bearcarver

areallynicegirl said:


> Such a blessing for me!! I love that you are so generous with your hard-won wisdom, thank you for giving me the insight on the processes you use. Looking forward to the day when I can move up in smoker to try some of the big stuff!
> 
> Thank you!
> Patti


Thank You Patti !!

You can do any of these, as they are "Step by Steps" designed for even Newbies to follow from Start to Finish. I didn't put any of my Smokes on this list if it wasn't easy to follow.

All a newby needs is to learn how to control the heat and smoke of their particular smoker, and these Step by Steps should give them the confidence to follow any Smoke on this Index.

Enjoy,

Bear


----------



## krboyd

Thank you sir, the smokehouse is almost complete will have to give a lot of these a try again thanks for your help.


----------



## Bearcarver

KRBoyd said:


> Thank you sir, the smokehouse is almost complete will have to give a lot of these a try again thanks for your help.


That's Great !!

Let me know how they work for you!!

Bear


----------



## gary s

I'll be watching and waiting as well

Gary


----------



## townes

Awesome Index Bear.  I am using an old Sausage Maker box my neighbor threw out to smoke with.  I do have a Maverick 733 so I can monitor temps, so far I have used your recipes for Steelhead (salmon recipe) Canadian Bacon and last weekend Bacon on a Stick.  Unbelievably the Bacon on a Stick had all family members sitting together at the table eating dinner.   This just does not happen in our house.  With smoking becoming a huge hit with my Wife and Kids,  I got the go-ahead to purchase an MES 40 next month along with a AMNPS.  

Thanks for the keeping this up to date with good details and pics.  The PICS really help.


----------



## gary s

They are nice pics, I think he is about to get the hang of it !!!

Gary


----------



## Bearcarver

Townes said:


> Awesome Index Bear.  I am using an old Sausage Maker box my neighbor threw out to smoke with.  I do have a Maverick 733 so I can monitor temps, so far I have used your recipes for Steelhead (salmon recipe) Canadian Bacon and last weekend Bacon on a Stick.  Unbelievably the Bacon on a Stick had all family members sitting together at the table eating dinner.   This just does not happen in our house.  With smoking becoming a huge hit with my Wife and Kids,  I got the go-ahead to purchase an MES 40 next month along with a AMNPS.
> 
> Thanks for the keeping this up to date with good details and pics.  The PICS really help.


Thank You Townes!!!

I'm real glad you're getting multiple uses out of these. That's why I made them easy to follow!!

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver

KRBoyd said:


> Thank you sir, the smokehouse is almost complete will have to give a lot of these a try again thanks for your help.


That's Great !!

Just give me a Yell (PM) if you run into any questions.

Bear


gary s said:


> They are nice pics, I think he is about to get the hang of it !!!
> 
> Gary


Thanks Gary!!

Another couple years & I should have it down pat !!

Bear


----------



## gary s

Yep, another 2 or 3 years should do it.   Maybe come down to my house and practice ???  Oh year be sure and bring plenty of Rib eye

Gary


----------



## Bearcarver

gary s said:


> Yep, another 2 or 3 years should do it.   Maybe come down to my house and practice ???  Oh year be sure and bring plenty of Rib eye
> 
> Gary


LOL---My Son's coming down there in 2 weeks for a "Train the Trainer" Tower Safety course.

They have to renew their cards every 2 years, so instead of paying $1000 for each of his 12 climbers, he pays $2000 for his "Train the trainer course".

Then he qualifies to train his guys himself. He has to do this every two years, and it's always in a different place. This time in Texas.

Good way to save $10,000.

Bear


----------



## cliffking

Thanks for the receipe turned out awsone













20150630_191300.jpg



__ cliffking
__ Jun 30, 2015


----------



## mummel

Bear I dont see turkey on here?  I was thinking about Thanksgiving and how great it would be to smoke one.  Do a lot of people do smoked turkey?


----------



## Bearcarver

cliffking said:


> Thanks for the receipe turned out awesome


Thanks Cliff !!

Glad you like it !!

Bear


mummel said:


> Bear I dont see turkey on here?  I was thinking about Thanksgiving and how great it would be to smoke one.  Do a lot of people do smoked turkey?


Nope---No Turkey---Sorry.

Turkey is one of the things my Son smokes, and shares with us, so I don't do them. He does't cure things, so I share cured things with him.

There are a bunch of Turkey Smokes around----Jeff has a good one---Click on  *Jeff's Smoking Meat*

You can find that at the bottom of my Index page too.

Bear


----------



## mummel

TY!


----------



## redheelerdog

Hey Bearcarver, on your MES 40 where exactly do you place your AMZN pellet tray? 

A picture would be great.

I have an old MES 30, with my AMZN pellet tray it was such a PIA to stay lit, I drilled an 1.5" hole in the side, works great!

I am thinking about upgrading to the MES 40 and see you are using an AMAZN pellet tray, how's it work? Does it stay let well?

I have been using my MES 30 with an AMZN tray for years without much problems, just wondering your experience with the new MES 40 and the AMZN tray.

Thanks for any help!

John - Montana


----------



## mummel

image.jpg



__ mummel
__ Jul 1, 2015


----------



## mummel

I have the MES 40 BT you can see in the pic above.  This setup is great once I can actually get the AMPS lit.  I'm having issues but others are finding success.  I highly recommend it.


----------



## Bearcarver

redheelerdog said:


> Hey Bearcarver, on your MES 40 where exactly do you place your AMZN pellet tray?
> 
> A picture would be great.
> 
> I have an old MES 30, with my AMZN pellet tray it was such a PIA to stay lit, I drilled an 1.5" hole in the side, works great!
> 
> I am thinking about upgrading to the MES 40 and see you are using an AMAZN pellet tray, how's it work? Does it stay let well?
> 
> I have been using my MES 30 with an AMZN tray for years without much problems, just wondering your experience with the new MES 40 and the AMZN tray.
> 
> Thanks for any help!
> 
> John - Montana


Hi John!

It depends on which MES 40 you get.

If you get the Generation #1, like mine, it will be best as in my Pic below.

If you get the Gen #2.5 Bluetooth, the best places seem to be where "mummel" has his in post #127, or setting it on one of the ends of the Water Pan.

Those are the two that the AMNPS works best in.

I would say if you are at a high altitude, you should get the Tube smoker (AMNTS), but since you've been using the AMNPS in your MES 30, you should be good with it in your MES 40.

Hope that helps,

Bear













image.jpeg



__ smokin monkey
__ Feb 12, 2016


----------



## redheelerdog

Thanks Guys! 

I was just wondering if I would have to cut a hole in my new MES40 if I bought one... no big deal if I have to LOL!

Ever since I added the left vent hole in my MES30 and super vent stack pipe my AMAZN has never went out.

I have burnt the element and replaced it once, fried the connectors 3 times from some extended 18hr smokes too. 

She still keeps chuggin along, I sure would like to have the extra space though, THAT would be nice.

John













Mes 30-1.JPG



__ redheelerdog
__ Jul 22, 2015


















Mes 30-2.JPG



__ redheelerdog
__ Jul 22, 2015


















Mes 30-3.JPG



__ redheelerdog
__ Jul 22, 2015


----------



## Bearcarver

I love that air inlet set-up, John !!
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






You could do that with an MES 40 too, if needed.

Are those "Bear Loaves" in that last Pic??

One thing----I'd be careful not to cover racks nearly completely with foil or pans, and block air flow.

Bear


----------



## redheelerdog

Bearcarver said:


> I love that air inlet set-up, John !!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You could do that with an MES 40 too, if needed.
> 
> Are those "Bear Loaves" in that last Pic??
> 
> One thing----I'd be careful not to cover racks nearly completely with foil or pans, and block air flow.
> 
> Bear


Yep, I'll be carefull with that foil...

That my friend is *Curley's Ground Bacon: http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/131426/curley-s-ground-bacon*


----------



## Bearcarver

redheelerdog said:


> Yep, I'll be carefull with that foil...
> 
> That my friend is *Curley's Ground Bacon:*


OK---I did that one time---Way back!!

Here's something you might like better, and cheaper & no Shipping charges.

Also an easy way to keep the shape of the loaf:

*Smoked Bear Loaf (All Beef)     *

*Smoked Mini-Bear-Loaves (All Beef)            *

*Bear  *


----------



## gary s

I'm here looking again

Gary


----------



## pilch

Sorry Bear, I'm guilty of this I think we all just take it for granted.

From now on you'll get my 2 cents worth when I try one of your "step by steps"

Cheers.


----------



## Bearcarver

Pilch said:


> Sorry Bear, I'm guilty of this I think we all just take it for granted.
> 
> From now on you'll get my 2 cents worth when I try one of your "step by steps"
> 
> Cheers.


Thanks Buddy!!!

No Apology necessary---I always Appreciate your comments & PMs!!

Bear


----------



## dr k

> Bear,
> Do you have a steak reverse sear MES step by step thread?  Maybe I missed it.
> 
> -Kurt


----------



## Bearcarver

Dr K said:


> Bear,
> Do you have a steak reverse sear MES step by step thread?  Maybe I missed it.
> 
> -Kurt


No--Sorry Kurt.

I only put things in this Index that need a lot of Information in Step by Step Form.

Not a whole lot of steps in a Reverse Sear Steak.

I got Hundreds of Smokes on this Forum, but this Index is Special, and most of my Smokes don't make this list.

Thanks for asking though!!  I Appreciate it.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver

*Update:*

I finally got around to adding my Newest "Smoked Prime Rib Step by Step".  We think it was the best one yet !!

The one below is now on the Index list on page #1 of this thread:

*NEW--*Smoked Prime Rib*  (Panned)    *7-21-2015*

Bear


----------



## gary s

Nice add Bear,   
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Gary


----------



## Bearcarver

gary s said:


> Nice add Bear,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gary


Thanks Gary!!

I know you used a few of these Step by Steps!!

LOL---You're a Loyal Customer!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Bear


----------



## bmaddox

@Bearcarver  I made another prime rib yesterday similar to how you do yours. It always amazes me at how good they are. It is by far my favorite smoked food.


----------



## Bearcarver

bmaddox said:


> @Bearcarver  I made another prime rib yesterday similar to how you do yours. It always amazes me at how good they are. It is by far my favorite smoked food.


My Favorite too!!  And they're so Easy!!

I'm glad you like it, and thanks for letting me know. So many people that use my Step by Steps, never make a comment on my Index, or on the individual Step by Step. I love to hear from them.

Bear


----------



## dr k

Bearcarver said:


> My Favorite too!!  And they're so Easy!!
> 
> I'm glad you like it, and thanks for letting me know. So many people that use my Step by Steps, never make a comment on my Index, or on the individual Step by Step. I love to hear from them.
> 
> Bear


Absolutely!  To tell you the truth, some people are confused on what points are( I was.)  When we ask newbies to introduce themselves we need to introduce ourselves and explain how to express appreciation on SMF and what points are ( that they aren't hand out's and truly make someone else's smoke a very good experience.)  Feedback clarifies everything, especially when Bear and others spend so much time giving wisdom to save us time and make a potentially disaster into Utopia.

-Kurt


----------



## gary s

Dr K said:


> Absolutely!  To tell you the truth, some people are confused on what points are( I was.)  When we ask newbies to introduce themselves we need to introduce ourselves and explain how to express appreciation on SMF and what points are ( that they aren't hand out's and truly make someone else's smoke a very good experience.)  Feedback clarifies everything, especially when Bear and others spend so much time giving wisdom to save us time and make a potentially disaster into Utopia.
> 
> -Kurt


Well Said


----------



## Bearcarver

Dr K said:


> Absolutely!  To tell you the truth, some people are confused on what points are( I was.)  When we ask newbies to introduce themselves we need to introduce ourselves and explain how to express appreciation on SMF and what points are ( that they aren't hand out's and truly make someone else's smoke a very good experience.)  Feedback clarifies everything, especially when Bear and others spend so much time giving wisdom to save us time and make a potentially disaster into Utopia.
> 
> -Kurt


Exactly!!

Hearing the success stories from the many people who use my Step by Steps always makes my Day, and makes the time I spend on them all worth it.

Bear


----------



## jay41

Bear, I have refered to this list many times as a springboard to smoking in my MES 40" and have had great results (except for ribs, can't seem to get them quite right no matter what I try...ugh). Thanks for posting such a comprehensive list and step-by-step guide. It's been amazingly helpful in the year that I've been smoking.


----------



## mummel

Jay, its so funny you say that.  I've failed on my ribs.  A couple of racks already.  But last night I hit a homerun.  I followed the 3-2-1 method exactly, and it worked.  Kept my temps +-15F of 225F.  They were finally FOTB (well not mush, but with a nice pull, the meat slid off the bone).  If I can get it right, so can you!  How are you doing yours?  I used to not foil, but foiling is definitely the right way to go.  Also, the times need to followed exactly.  The previous ones I foiled I think I messed up on the times (pulled too soon, foiled for too little etc).  You have to go by the minute on this one!


----------



## mummel

Jay check this: http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/...y-amps-problem-still-persists/20#post_1445645


----------



## Bearcarver

Jay41 said:


> Bear, I have refered to this list many times as a springboard to smoking in my MES 40" and have had great results (except for ribs, can't seem to get them quite right no matter what I try...ugh). Thanks for posting such a comprehensive list and step-by-step guide. It's been amazingly helpful in the year that I've been smoking.


Thanks Jay!!

I'm glad my Step by Steps are helping you to have fun, & great food too!!

The problem with Ribs is that everybody wants them perfect, and sometimes it's just the Ribs, because you can do the exact same thing with two different racks & get different results. You don't usually learn that until you've done a bunch of them. They'll all turn out fine, but sometimes not as perfect as other times. It's just the nature of the Beast.

Keep on Keepin' on!!

Bear


----------



## gary s

A big Second to what Bear just said. And not just ribs, I have smoked 2 pork butts that were the same weight and looked liked twins and one took longer to cook.

The more you smoke the easier it gets.

Gary


----------



## letitroll

Thanks for the amazing index Bear! 

As a newbie to the forum and also to smoking, your index has given me great reference points. Although I did not follow your recipes, the time and temperature portions have given me a ton of confidence as I experiment with my new MES and different smoked meats. 

I have used your chucky, baby back ribs and salmon steps so far with increasing levels of success. From here forward I will leave comments directly on each step by step.

Thanks again for making this so much easier for us all!

  

P.S. I hit one out of the ball park with your Salmon steps!!


----------



## yavin17

After looking at this thread I think the Prime Rib is next on the list.  Looks really good.  Thanks for putting that together Bear.


----------



## Bearcarver

LetItRoll said:


> Thanks for the amazing index Bear!
> 
> As a newbie to the forum and also to smoking, your index has given me great reference points. Although I did not follow your recipes, the time and temperature portions have given me a ton of confidence as I experiment with my new MES and different smoked meats.
> 
> I have used your chucky, baby back ribs and salmon steps so far with increasing levels of success. From here forward I will leave comments directly on each step by step.
> 
> Thanks again for making this so much easier for us all!
> 
> 
> 
> P.S. I hit one out of the ball park with your Salmon steps!!


That's Awesome!!

I'm real Glad my Step by Steps are helping you "LetitRoll" !!!

It always makes my day to hear this!!

Thank You for the Comments!!!

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver

Yavin17 said:


> After looking at this thread I think the Prime Rib is next on the list.  Looks really good.  Thanks for putting that together Bear.


Thank You Neighbor!!

Smoked Prime Rib is about the easiest thing to Prep & Smoke, and it gives you the Best Reward.

You'll love it.

I usually get my Prime Ribs at Giant (Trexlertown) or Weis (Macungie) during Christmas Week (usually the best sales then).

Bear


----------



## yavin17

I hope I don't have to wait until Christmas to find this.  I seem to have problems finding meat sometimes.

have you ever tried the Walmart on Hamilton for meat?  That seems to be the only place I can consistently find boston butts and packer brisket.  The last brisket I found there as select but it turned out pretty good.  Really looking forward to the Costo coming next summer.


----------



## Bearcarver

Yavin17 said:


> I hope I don't have to wait until Christmas to find this.  I seem to have problems finding meat sometimes.
> 
> have you ever tried the Walmart on Hamilton for meat?  That seems to be the only place I can consistently find boston butts and packer brisket.  The last brisket I found there as select but it turned out pretty good.  Really looking forward to the Costo coming next summer.


I find a decent sale now & then at other times of the year, but the best sale is usually Christmas Week.

I never get to Walmart, and I didn't even know about Costco coming to near us.

Bear


----------



## yavin17

They are building a huge shopping center on 222.  It's going to have a Costco, Target, Whole Foods and a bunch of other things.

http://www.lehighvalleylive.com/leh...2015/04/costco_whole_foods_shopping_ce_4.html


----------



## Bearcarver

Yavin17 said:


> They are building a huge shopping center on 222.  It's going to have a Costco, Target, Whole Foods and a bunch of other things.
> 
> http://www.lehighvalleylive.com/leh...2015/04/costco_whole_foods_shopping_ce_4.html


Thanks for the Info & the Link-----Mrs Bear didn't even know about it & she's a Shopping Machine!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Bear


----------



## mummel

Bear Im a huge Costco fan.


----------



## kz5rt2

I have a quick question, newbie question.

How do you know when to add water to steam or not in these step by steps.

Or do you always have water to steam the food being smoked?

Thanks!


----------



## Bearcarver

kz5rt2 said:


> I have a quick question, newbie question.
> 
> How do you know when to add water to steam or not in these step by steps.
> 
> Or do you always have water to steam the food being smoked?
> 
> Thanks!


Hi Wes,

I answered this in your PM, but since you asked on here, I should answer it here too.

I have not put water in my water pan for nearly 6 years. There is always Humidity in my MES.

Most MES owners don't put liquid in their water pans, because:

#1  The MES is so well insulated, water is not needed.

#2  It messes up the smoking, especially if you use an AMNPS for smoke.

The only liquid I ever use is when I foil things in the second step of Ribs & at 165° for Butts, Briskets, Chuckies, etc.

I try not to steam my meat.

Bear


----------



## torp3t3d0

Never was able to do “good” Brisket…..until yesterday…….Used Bearcarver’s step by step..to the letter…..(only thing is that I only got it to 202 deg where he said 203 deg) ….cane out WONDEFUL…..tender and tasty….my family (kids and grand kids) raved about it and said for me NEVER to do it any other way…..

Warmed up sweet Baby Ray’s sauce to serve on the side…..

Thanks Bear….I now am a hero at least as it applies to Brisket!~)


----------



## Bearcarver

torp3t3d0 said:


> [if gte mso 9]><xml> <o:OfficeDocumentSettings>  <o:AllowPNG/> </o:OfficeDocumentSettings></xml><![endif][if gte mso 9]><xml> <w:WordDocument>  <w:View>Normal</w:View>  <w:Zoom>0</w:Zoom>  <w:TrackMoves/>  <w:TrackFormatting/>  <w:PunctuationKerning/>  <w:ValidateAgainstSchemas/>  <w:SaveIfXMLInvalid>false</w:SaveIfXMLInvalid>  <w:IgnoreMixedContent>false</w:IgnoreMixedContent>  <w:AlwaysShowPlaceholderText>false</w:AlwaysShowPlaceholderText>  <w:DoNotPromoteQF/>  <w:LidThemeOther>EN-US</w:LidThemeOther>  <w:LidThemeAsian>JA</w:LidThemeAsian>  <w:LidThemeComplexScript>X-NONE</w:LidThemeComplexScript>  <w:Compatibility>   <w:BreakWrappedTables/>   <w:SnapToGridInCell/>   <w:WrapTextWithPunct/>   <w:UseAsianBreakRules/>   <w:DontGrowAutofit/>   <w:SplitPgBreakAndParaMark/>   <w:EnableOpenTypeKerning/>   <w:DontFlipMirrorIndents/>   <w:OverrideTableStyleHps/>   <w:UseFELayout/>  </w:Compatibility>  <m:mathPr>   <m:mathFont m:val="Cambria Math"/>   <m:brkBin m:val="before"/>   <m:brkBinSub m:val="--"/>   <m:smallFrac m:val="off"/>   <m:dispDef/>   <m:lMargin m:val="0"/>   <m:rMargin m:val="0"/>   <m:defJc m:val="centerGroup"/>   <m:wrapIndent m:val="1440"/>   <m:intLim m:val="subSup"/>   <m:naryLim m:val="undOvr"/>  </m:mathPr></w:WordDocument></xml><![endif][if gte mso 9]><xml> <w:LatentStyles DefLockedState="false" DefUnhideWhenUsed="true"  DefSemiHidden="true" DefQFormat="false" DefPriority="99"  LatentStyleCount="276">  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="0" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="Normal"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="9" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="heading 1"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="9" QFormat="true" Name="heading 2"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="9" QFormat="true" Name="heading 3"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="9" QFormat="true" Name="heading 4"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="9" QFormat="true" Name="heading 5"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="9" QFormat="true" Name="heading 6"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="9" QFormat="true" Name="heading 7"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="9" QFormat="true" Name="heading 8"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="9" QFormat="true" Name="heading 9"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="39" Name="toc 1"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="39" Name="toc 2"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="39" Name="toc 3"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="39" Name="toc 4"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="39" Name="toc 5"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="39" Name="toc 6"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="39" Name="toc 7"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="39" Name="toc 8"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="39" Name="toc 9"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="35" QFormat="true" Name="caption"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="10" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="Title"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="1" Name="Default Paragraph Font"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="11" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="Subtitle"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="22" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="Strong"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="20" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="Emphasis"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="59" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Table Grid"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Placeholder Text"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="1" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="No Spacing"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="60" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Shading"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="61" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light List"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="62" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Grid"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="63" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 1"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="64" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 2"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="65" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 1"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="66" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 2"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="67" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 1"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="68" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 2"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="69" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 3"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="70" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Dark List"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="71" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Shading"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="72" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful List"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="73" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Grid"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="60" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Shading Accent 1"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="61" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light List Accent 1"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="62" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Grid Accent 1"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="63" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 1 Accent 1"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="64" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 2 Accent 1"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="65" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 1 Accent 1"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Revision"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="34" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="List Paragraph"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="29" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="Quote"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="30" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="Intense Quote"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="66" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 2 Accent 1"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="67" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 1 Accent 1"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="68" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 2 Accent 1"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="69" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 3 Accent 1"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="70" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Dark List Accent 1"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="71" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Shading Accent 1"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="72" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful List Accent 1"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="73" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Grid Accent 1"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="60" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Shading Accent 2"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="61" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light List Accent 2"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="62" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Grid Accent 2"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="63" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 1 Accent 2"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="64" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 2 Accent 2"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="65" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 1 Accent 2"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="66" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 2 Accent 2"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="67" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 1 Accent 2"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="68" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 2 Accent 2"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="69" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 3 Accent 2"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="70" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Dark List Accent 2"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="71" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Shading Accent 2"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="72" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful List Accent 2"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="73" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Grid Accent 2"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="60" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Shading Accent 3"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="61" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light List Accent 3"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="62" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Grid Accent 3"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="63" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 1 Accent 3"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="64" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 2 Accent 3"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="65" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 1 Accent 3"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="66" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 2 Accent 3"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="67" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 1 Accent 3"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="68" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 2 Accent 3"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="69" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 3 Accent 3"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="70" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Dark List Accent 3"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="71" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Shading Accent 3"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="72" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful List Accent 3"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="73" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Grid Accent 3"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="60" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Shading Accent 4"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="61" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light List Accent 4"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="62" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Grid Accent 4"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="63" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 1 Accent 4"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="64" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 2 Accent 4"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="65" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 1 Accent 4"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="66" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 2 Accent 4"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="67" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 1 Accent 4"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="68" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 2 Accent 4"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="69" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 3 Accent 4"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="70" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Dark List Accent 4"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="71" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Shading Accent 4"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="72" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful List Accent 4"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="73" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Grid Accent 4"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="60" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Shading Accent 5"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="61" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light List Accent 5"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="62" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Grid Accent 5"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="63" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 1 Accent 5"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="64" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 2 Accent 5"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="65" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 1 Accent 5"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="66" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 2 Accent 5"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="67" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 1 Accent 5"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="68" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 2 Accent 5"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="69" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 3 Accent 5"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="70" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Dark List Accent 5"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="71" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Shading Accent 5"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="72" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful List Accent 5"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="73" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Grid Accent 5"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="60" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Shading Accent 6"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="61" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light List Accent 6"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="62" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Grid Accent 6"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="63" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 1 Accent 6"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="64" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 2 Accent 6"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="65" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 1 Accent 6"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="66" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 2 Accent 6"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="67" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 1 Accent 6"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="68" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 2 Accent 6"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="69" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 3 Accent 6"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="70" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Dark List Accent 6"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="71" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Shading Accent 6"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="72" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful List Accent 6"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="73" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Grid Accent 6"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="19" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="Subtle Emphasis"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="21" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="Intense Emphasis"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="31" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="Subtle Reference"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="32" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="Intense Reference"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="33" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="Book Title"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="37" Name="Bibliography"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="39" QFormat="true" Name="TOC Heading"/> </w:LatentStyles></xml><![endif][if gte mso 10]><style> /* Style Definitions */table.MsoNormalTable{mso-style-name:"Table Normal";mso-tstyle-rowband-size:0;mso-tstyle-colband-size:0;mso-style-noshow:yes;mso-style-priority:99;mso-style-parent:"";mso-padding-alt:0in 5.4pt 0in 5.4pt;mso-para-margin:0in;mso-para-margin-bottom:.0001pt;mso-pagination:widow-orphan;font-size:12.0pt;font-family:Cambria;mso-ascii-font-family:Cambria;mso-ascii-theme-font:minor-latin;mso-hansi-font-family:Cambria;mso-hansi-theme-font:minor-latin;}</style><![endif]StartFragment
> 
> Never was able to do “good” Brisket…..until yesterday…….Used Bearcarver’s step by step..to the letter…..(only thing is that I only got it to 202 deg where he said 203 deg) ….cane out WONDEFUL…..tender and tasty….my family (kids and grand kids) raved about it and said for me NEVER to do it any other way…..
> 
> Warmed up sweet Baby Ray’s sauce to serve on the side…..
> 
> Thanks Bear….I now am a hero 9At least as it applies to Brisket!~)
> 
> EndFragment


I'm real glad to hear that, Torp !!!

I love a nice Juicy Brisket too!!

Keep up the Great Work!

Bear


----------



## walta

sorry


----------



## Bearcarver

walta said:


> sorry


LOL---I have no idea what you did, but I forgive you!

Bear


----------



## HalfSmoked

Hey Bear you need to start a school. Byron Mixon from Jacks Old South gets $700 for a 2 day class.


----------



## Bearcarver

HalfSmoked said:


> Hey Bear you need to start a school. Byron Mixon from Jacks Old South gets $700 for a 2 day class.


LOL---That'd be too much like a Job!!

I'm having too much fun with you guys.

Besides--I'm Retired-----I took a 10 mile detour, because the sign said "Work Area Ahead".
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Bear


----------



## HalfSmoked

Bearcarver said:


> LOL---That's be too much like a Job!!
> 
> I'm having too much fun with you guys.
> 
> Besides--I'm Retired-----I took a 10 mile detour, because the sign said "Work Area Ahead".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bear


I hear ya done our tour of duty.


----------



## dr k

Bearcarver said:


> LOL---That'd be too much like a Job!!
> 
> I'm having too much fun with you guys.
> 
> Besides--I'm Retired-----I took a 10 mile detour, because the sign said "Work Area Ahead".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bear


A train stops at a train station.  A bus stops at a bus station.  At my desk, I have a work station.

It's because I work from home and my MES distracts me. 

-Kurt


----------



## Bearcarver

I Finally got around to putting the 3 new Smokes (Below) in my Step by Step Index.

Sorry it took so long on the Chucky---I hate doing this kind of Computer Stuff, so I usually keep putting it off.

These 3 are now in the list, and marked "*NEW" like they are here:

**NEW--Smoked Prime Rib (Panned #3)   9-24-2015*

**NEW--Smoked Pulled Beef Chucky   6-25-2015*

**NEW--Double Smoked Ham   10-8-2015*

Bear


----------



## hank2000

More good stuff to try.   Thanks bear. Keep them coming please


----------



## Bearcarver

hank2000 said:


> More good stuff to try. Thanks bear. Keep them coming please


Thanks Hank!!

Glad you like them!

Bear


----------



## hank2000

Bearcarver said:


> Thanks Hank!!
> 
> Glad you like them!
> 
> Bear


We really do.  Doing you CB today


----------



## Bearcarver

hank2000 said:


> We really do. Doing you CB today


That's Great !!

Using the newest one??-------->>>  **New------Canadian Bacon   *

Bear


----------



## hank2000

Bearcarver said:


> That's Great !!
> 
> Using the newest one??-------->>>  **New------Canadian Bacon  *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bear


No that's next time


----------



## Bearcarver

hank2000 said:


> No that's next time


Good---They all work, but my newest Step by Steps are even easier to follow than my earlier ones.

I think I got better at making Step by Steps with practice.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver

OK, Guys!!

I just entered an old one (below).

Here's what happened:

I have Backstraps right now that need to be cured & Smoked, so I looked in my Step by Step Index for the ones I did last year, and it wasn't there.

So I did a search and found that I had done it way back in July of 2014, but I never got around to putting it in my Index.

I'll be using that one as a guide to do the ones I have to do now.

I'm sorry to take so long, but it's in there now, and looks like this (Below):


> **New----Venison Backstrap Dried Beef  ----Entered 10-16-2015*
> 
> Bear


----------



## smokin218r

I have a chucky thawing in the fridge right now.

Plan to use your sbys this weekend.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





I'll let you know.


----------



## Bearcarver

Smokin218R said:


> I have a chucky thawing in the fridge right now.
> 
> Plan to use your sbys this weekend.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll let you know.


That's Great !!

Let me know if you run into any questions!!

Bear


----------



## HalfSmoked

Hey Bear have you read the Gordon Ramsey's pork ribs yet? You are going to laugh.


----------



## Bearcarver

HalfSmoked said:


> Hey Bear have you read the Gordon Ramsey's pork ribs yet? You are going to laugh.


No----I saw one of his on You-Tube that looked tasty with all the Spices, but it was kinda "Boiled".

Bear


----------



## dr k

Bearcarver said:


> LOL---That'd be too much like a Job!!
> 
> I'm having too much fun with you guys.
> 
> Besides--I'm Retired-----I took a 10 mile detour, because the sign said "Work Area Ahead".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bear


A train stops at a train station.  A bus stops at a bus station.  At my desk, I have a work station.

-Kurt


----------



## Bearcarver

Dr K said:


> A train stops at a train station.  A bus stops at a bus station.  At my desk, I have a work station.
> 
> -Kurt













Bear


----------



## gary s

This is my go to place for information, I was just looking at the Fish Step by Steps,  I wish I had a bunch of fish right now !!

Gary


----------



## Bearcarver

gary s said:


> This is my go to place for information, I was just looking at the Fish Step by Steps,  I wish I had a bunch of fish right now !!
> 
> Gary


Thanks Gary!!

I Appreciate that !!

Bear


----------



## pipelinegypsy

WOW I cannot tell you how helpful this is. I have learned more in 1 hour of going through these "steps" than I have in the previous 2 weeks of reading and research. Thank you so much for putting in so much time and effort to help newbs like me, it is greatly appreciated!!


----------



## Bearcarver

PipelineGypsy said:


> WOW I cannot tell you how helpful this is. I have learned more in 1 hour of going through these "steps" than I have in the previous 2 weeks of reading and research. Thank you so much for putting in so much time and effort to help newbs like me, it is greatly appreciated!!


Thank You Very Much for the kind words.

It always makes my day when I'm able to help someone.

And Thanks for the Points.

Bear


----------



## gary s

I look at your Step by Steps more than my stuff !!!    Best thread on the site

Gary


----------



## Bearcarver

gary s said:


> I look at your Step by Steps more than my stuff !!!    Best thread on the site
> 
> Gary


Thanks Gary!!!

I'm kinda partial to your Briskets & all of your sausage items!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Bear


----------



## Bearcarver

Update:

I just entered this Prime Rib to the top of my Smoked Prime Rib Group in this Index.

It was an Awesome Smoked Prime Rib for an Important Dinner.

Go to page #1:

*Smoked Prime Rib (47th Anniversary Dinner)*  

Apple Smoke (Panned)

Also---Here's a Link:

*Smoked Prime Rib (47th Anniversary Dinner)---Entered 2-9-2016*
Bear


----------



## gary s

Cool !!   

Gary


----------



## dkjp2005

Great info thanks bear


----------



## Bearcarver

dkjp2005 said:


> Great info thanks bear


Thank You dkjp !!

Bear


----------



## nevada ed

Thanks for all the info Bear.  Don't smoke very often but some of this looks  so good just gotta try it.  If I manage to come up with something that's as good as I think it is, I'll send you a note for something new.  Back in the day we had a couple smoke parties on the flight deck of the Benewah trying to duplicate some of the monkey meat on a stick.  Came pretty close, gonna try again and I'll keep you posted.

Nevada Ed


----------



## Bearcarver

Nevada Ed said:


> Thanks for all the info Bear.  Don't smoke very often but some of this looks  so good just gotta try it.  If I manage to come up with something that's as good as I think it is, I'll send you a note for something new.  Back in the day we had a couple smoke parties on the flight deck of the Benewah trying to duplicate some of the monkey meat on a stick.  Came pretty close, gonna try again and I'll keep you posted.
> 
> Nevada Ed


Thanks Ed !!

I think I remember seeing the "Benewah" at my Base Camp in 1969. I think it was docked for a good while at Dong Tam, in the Mekong Delta Turning Basin, right near my Hooch.

Bear


----------



## micksmoke

For some time I have been reading your step by steps for the various meats and there is something I am missing.........a smoker.

Great reads. Must purchase a smoker...


----------



## Bearcarver

Micksmoke said:


> For some time I have been reading your step by steps for the various meats and there is something I am missing.........a smoker.
> 
> Great reads. Must purchase a smoker...


I understand entirely----I always do a lot of studying & research before I attempt anything new---Cooking or not.

I like to get my plan all lined up so everything goes smoothly.

I'm sure you're ready for that smoker now.

Just yell if you need any help.

Bear


----------



## gary s

Back again,

Gary


----------



## Bearcarver

gary s said:


> Back again,
> 
> Gary


LOL---Thanks Gary!!

That's what this Index is here for!!

I'm always glad to hear when somebody uses it.

Bear


----------



## gary s

Back again today  "Salmon"   Love that one

Gary


----------



## Bearcarver

gary s said:


> Back again today  "Salmon"   Love that one
> 
> Gary


Thanks Gary!!

You're getting to be my Best Customer.

Thanks for letting me know you're using my Step by Steps!  Makes making them worth while.

Bear


----------



## gary s

Bearcarver said:


> Thanks Gary!!
> 
> You're getting to be my Best Customer.
> 
> Thanks for letting me know you're using my Step by Steps!  Makes making them worth while.
> 
> Bear


I should have been leaving a comment all along.  Sorry

Gary


----------



## Bearcarver

gary s said:


> I should have been leaving a comment all along.  Sorry
> 
> Gary


I wish everybody who uses my Step by Steps would leave a comment, like you do.

It's fun reading them, and reading how good things turn out for them.

Thanks Gary!!

Bear


----------



## gary s

I'm trying to do better, I owe you about a hundred.  I'm sure I'll be looking this week.

Gary


----------



## lovethemeats

This weekend I'll be smoking like crazy. Going to do     bb ribs and a brisket.  Been going thru step by steps and showing my girlfriend  the pics of all the good food you have made. Going to use your recipes for both. So this weekend will be a Bear. Ha ha. Thanks for all of the info you supply to all of us. 
Hope my MES 30 can keep up. Will post again with pics of them.


----------



## lovethemeats

Only one question. where do you find Ken's Honey Teriyaki Marinade. I live in MI and not sure if I can find it here. Got a back up one you turn to if you can't find it. 
Oh. Still debating which bb rib recipe to go with. #1 or #2. Both get my mouth watering like crazy. Bear I hate you in a good way. I shake your hand and bow to you.


----------



## gary s

Looking at your CSR's today    
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Gary


----------



## Bearcarver

lovethemeats said:


> This weekend I'll be smoking like crazy. Going to do bb ribs and a brisket. Been going thru step by steps and showing my girlfriend the pics of all the good food you have made. Going to use your recipes for both. So this weekend will be a Bear. Ha ha. Thanks for all of the info you supply to all of us.
> Hope my MES 30 can keep up. Will post again with pics of them.


Thank You for the Compliments!!

Bear


lovethemeats said:


> Only one question. where do you find Ken's Honey Teriyaki Marinade. I live in MI and not sure if I can find it here. Got a back up one you turn to if you can't find it.
> Oh. Still debating which bb rib recipe to go with. #1 or #2. Both get my mouth watering like crazy. Bear I hate you in a good way. I shake your hand and bow to you.


We couldn't find Ken's lately, so we've been getting "Lawry's Honey Teriyaki Marinade".

If you can't find that, I'd go with a BBQ sauce, and add another ounce or two of Apple Juice to thin it a bit, like the Marinades are.

Bear


----------



## lovethemeats

Thank you sir. If I can't find the one. I know I will be able to get the  Lawry's.


----------



## Bearcarver

*UPDATES Overdue!!*

Just added the following to my Index:


> *Pork Loin Jerky*
> 
> *          *





> *Char Siu Country Style Ribs*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...




> *Cheesesteak Hot Pockets*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

*Corn Bread*


> *Baked Crab Cakes (Bear Style)*


Enjoy,

Bear


----------



## gary s

Great, 5 more fantastic Step by Steps      nice job Bear         I have to keep things short, one finger only.  Hand gets back to normal ill be 2 finger







Gary


----------



## Bearcarver

gary s said:


> Great, 5 more fantastic Step by Steps      nice job Bear         I have to keep things short, one finger only.  Hand gets back to normal ill be 2 finger
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gary


Thank You Gary!!

That means I'm one finger ahead of you until your hand is all better, but my left finger is only for the "Shift" key anyway.

And Thanks for the Points!!

Bear


----------



## HalfSmoked

late up dates what we getting slow in our younger age?  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Great job Bear. Only thing is I will never get them all done.   
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Warren


----------



## Bearcarver

HalfSmoked said:


> late up dates what we getting slow in our younger age?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Great job Bear. Only thing is I will never get them all done.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Warren


Thank You Warren!!

Actually most times when I get my posting done, and check out the new posts, my eyes are usually bothering me too much to do updates.

Also why I miss so many Awesome Posts lately!!

And Thanks for the Points!

Bear


----------



## rob sicc

Hi Bear,

I just noticed your updates.

I can't wait to try your recipe for *Char Siu Country Style Ribs. *

Is this your recipe or did you get it along your travels?.


----------



## Bearcarver

Rob Sicc said:


> Hi Bear,
> 
> I just noticed your updates.
> 
> I can't wait to try your recipe for *Char Siu Country Style Ribs. *
> 
> Is this your recipe or did you get it along your travels?.


Thanks Rob!!

I followed the Recipe from GaryS, and didn't change much.

The link to his is near the beginning of mine you have the link to.

Good Stuff.  Good to see you, Rob!!

Bear


----------



## rob sicc

Thanks.

Good to be back.  didn't do to much smoking over the winter but I'm back to making my jerky for my local farmers market so I'm smokin again.  

i forgot how much I loved that smell of smoke flowing out of my little smoker.  

Still looking for a new smoker.  toughest decision.


----------



## Bearcarver

Rob Sicc said:


> Thanks.
> 
> Good to be back.  didn't do to much smoking over the winter but I'm back to making my jerky for my local farmers market so I'm smokin again.
> 
> i forgot how much I loved that smell of smoke flowing out of my little smoker.
> 
> Still looking for a new smoker.  toughest decision.


Have you tried Pork Loin Jerky yet???

It's Awesome, and so much cheaper than Beef:


> Link:
> 
> *Pork Loin Jerky*
> 
> Bear


----------



## rob sicc

REALLY!?!?!

I would be worried about making sure the pork is cooked enough.  My jerky is very tender and that is one of the things people love about it.  I tired turkey and i dried it to the point it was leather because I was so worried about being safe.

Do you have a pork jerky recipe?  how tough is it after you dry it?


----------



## Bearcarver

Rob Sicc said:


> REALLY!?!?!
> 
> I would be worried about making sure the pork is cooked enough.  My jerky is very tender and that is one of the things people love about it.  I tired turkey and i dried it to the point it was leather because I was so worried about being safe.
> 
> Do you have a pork jerky recipe?  how tough is it after you dry it?


The Pork Loin Jerky is Awesome!!

You'll love it. It's not as tough as Beef.

Everything is included in my Step by Step. (Below)

Here's the Link again:

*Pork Loin Jerky*

Bear


----------



## rob sicc

You're the best. thanks.

I see pork jerky in my future.


----------



## Bearcarver

Due to Popular Demand, I just added another Smoked Beef Dino Ribs to this Step by Step Index:

*Smoked Beef Prime Rib Dinos (With Extra Meat)*

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver

*Two more made it to my easy to follow "Step by Step Index":*


> *Chucky Burnt Ends----8-2016----New*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...




> *Country Style Bone-in Pork Ribs----8-2016---New*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Hope you Enjoy,

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver

3 Brand New  ALL BEEF "Step By Steps" added today.

Hope you Enjoy:

*Smoked Prime Rib (First of 2017)   New 2-11-17*

*Smoked Prime Rib (Apple Smoke)   New 2-11-17*

*Smoked Beef Tenderloin (AKA Fillet Mignon)   New 2-11-17*

*Bear*


----------



## gary s

Nice additions to an already great Step by Step

Gary


----------



## ab canuck

Thx. Bear there is some great info there. Appreciate you posting this.


----------



## Bearcarver

gary s said:


> Nice additions to an already great Step by Step
> 
> Gary


Thank You Much, Gary!!

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver

AB Canuck said:


> Thx. Bear there is some great info there. Appreciate you posting this.


Thank You AB !!!

Glad you like it !!

Bear


----------



## kgaspar

Bear,

I smoked a 4lb flat yesterday. Followed your instructions and it came out perfect. Brought a little bit today for lunch and shared at the office.  Had 2 or 3 people go online to look for smokers to purchase.  



Thanks again for your step by step


Just put in. Cleaned the glass the night before












IMG_2765.JPG



__ kgaspar
__ Apr 24, 2017





Pulled and ready to wrap in foil at the stall












IMG_2768.JPG



__ kgaspar
__ Apr 24, 2017





Sliced and ready to eat












IMG_2773.JPG



__ kgaspar
__ Apr 24, 2017


----------



## sharryn

Lookin' good!  Welcome to your new addiction.


----------



## Bearcarver

kgaspar said:


> Bear,
> 
> I smoked a 4lb flat yesterday. Followed your instructions and it came out perfect. Brought a little bit today for lunch and shared at the office. Had 2 or 3 people go online to look for smokers to purchase.
> 
> Thanks again for your step by step


That's Great !!

I'm glad you & the office gang enjoyed it !! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





And Thanks for the Point.

Bear


----------



## nevada ed

Bear, sorry to drop the ball on messaging.  Didn't realize you had written back. Hope we can pick up from here!!!  Benewah liked Dong Tam, only had to worry about underwater zappers and concussion grenades took care of that. Sorry to have missed you over there,  I left after a 14 month tour TET of 68. They blew up the transit barracks in Siagon the day after I left so my timeing was perfect. Did a bit of smoking last summer and looking forward to this one as well.  Trying to perfect a roast 8 to 10 lbs, want to do a prime rib. Trying several kinds of wood pellets as well as blocks.Winter was long and cold, only just now getting out a little putting the smoker to work.  Will do better about keeping in touch................. and how was you winter there in PA?  Regards,  Nevada Ed


----------



## Bearcarver

Nevada Ed said:


> Bear, sorry to drop the ball on messaging.  Didn't realize you had written back. Hope we can pick up from here!!!  Benewah liked Dong Tam, only had to worry about underwater zappers and concussion grenades took care of that. Sorry to have missed you over there,  I left after a 14 month tour TET of 68. They blew up the transit barracks in Siagon the day after I left so my timeing was perfect. Did a bit of smoking last summer and looking forward to this one as well.  Trying to perfect a roast 8 to 10 lbs, want to do a prime rib. Trying several kinds of wood pellets as well as blocks.Winter was long and cold, only just now getting out a little putting the smoker to work.  Will do better about keeping in touch................. and how was you winter there in PA?  Regards,  Nevada Ed


Hi Ed !!

I'm just glad you made it back too!!

Good you weren't at Dong Tam when the VC walked the mortars & Rockets in and hit our Main Ammo Dump!! That set off 500 Tons of Ammo (1,000,000 lbs!!!).

There were very few Navy guys at Dong Tam, but they took the brunt of the damage, as the Ammo Dump was closest to the Naval compound. Total of 2 Killed and 56 wounded in that one.

We had the warmest Winter that I can remember, as a whole, but March was a little rough.

Tanke Care Ed,

Bear


----------



## ab canuck

Thx for sharing your index and info Bear, I saved this for ideas and reference. Point for sure.


----------



## Bearcarver

AB Canuck said:


> Thx for sharing your index and info Bear, I saved this for ideas and reference. Point for sure.


Thank You AB !!

I'm glad a few people are still finding these Helpful !!

And Thanks for the Points.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver

I just added 6 *Sous Vide* Step by Steps to this Step by Step Index.

Like with all my other Step by Steps, I will only include the ones that came out Great, and only if they are Complete Step by Steps:

*Sous Vide:*

*Super Tender Country Style Ribs*

*2" Thick Boneless Pork Chops*

*Single Cut Beef Ribs*

*Scallops & Fried Tater Slices*

*Scallops & Oil-Free Fries*

*Reheating Prime Rib Slices ( 3 different searing tests)*

Bear


----------



## normonster

Hey Bear...I got that Sous Vide and used it yesterday. I had rib-eye available so I just used that, and man, it was SO GOOD. 25 hours at 132, ultra hot pan sear for 1m per side. Maybe the best piece of meat I've ever made. Cut with a fork easily.  Needless to say, Mom and Wife were impressed. I gave you some credit there.  :)  

Cheers! Thanks for all your posts!


----------



## Bearcarver

normonster said:


> Hey Bear...I got that Sous Vide and used it yesterday. I had rib-eye available so I just used that, and man, it was SO GOOD. 25 hours at 132, ultra hot pan sear for 1m per side. Maybe the best piece of meat I've ever made. Cut with a fork easily.  Needless to say, Mom and Wife were impressed. I gave you some credit there.  :)
> 
> Cheers! Thanks for all your posts!



Thank You Norm!!
Now try it with something that is tough & needs to be SV'd, like my SV Eye Round or my SV Chucky.
You won't believe how good they are.
Prime Rib is already Tender, so I always just Smoke Them.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver

@Skyrat ---Thank You for the Like!!

Bear


----------



## LBGades

Thanks Bear for the great recipe and instructions.  
I have done 4-5  batches of eye of round beef and venison.  All have turned out well.  
My question is about the size of an Eye of Round.   I'm curing a couple chunks right now that are just under 5 inches in diameter.  The cure timing I'm planning is 10 days cure + 2 days + 2 days for safety which equals 14 days then likely a few more for scheduling the smoking.

Is there a thickness you would not attempt due to the depth the cure can penetrate?  Should I cut in half lengthwise to make two pieces of 2.5 inches max?

Thanks!


----------



## Bearcarver

LBGades said:


> Thanks Bear for the great recipe and instructions.
> I have done 4-5  batches of eye of round beef and venison.  All have turned out well.
> My question is about the size of an Eye of Round.   I'm curing a couple chunks right now that are just under 5 inches in diameter.  The cure timing I'm planning is 10 days cure + 2 days + 2 days for safety which equals 14 days then likely a few more for scheduling the smoking.
> 
> Is there a thickness you would not attempt due to the depth the cure can penetrate?  Should I cut in half lengthwise to make two pieces of 2.5 inches max?
> 
> Thanks!




Hi LB !
If it's over 3" thick, there are 2 choices---Either inject the right amount of cure into the center, which I did once, but I didn't like it.
Or you can cut it in half, and cure each smaller half.
Here's one below that ended up only needing 11 days Curing.
If yours is over 3", just follow this one:
Smoked Dried Beef #1

Any questions, give me a Yell.

Bear


----------



## ibdagriz

Bearcarver said:


> *Bear's "Step by Step" Index*​I made this index, because a lot of guys use my "Step by Steps", and I couldn't get them all in my Signature.
> Then I'd have to find the one I had that best suited what they were wanting to do.
> At times it has taken me forever to find one of my Step by Steps that never made it into my Signature, due the limited space.
> 
> *These are ALL "Step by Steps". If it doesn't tell you how to do it, it's not in this Index.*
> 
> This way will keep them better organized anyway, and make them easier to find by anyone who wishes to use one, or to just check something.
> This will also make them easier for me to find, when I want to give someone a link, or for me to use on my own smoke, because I always check what I did previously, before I do a repeat smoke.
> I did most of these products in my Masterbuilt Electric Smokers, but in most cases the temps & times would work with other smokers too.
> These Step by Steps are by no means the only way to do these things, nor are they necessarily the best way to do them. They are the way I did them at the time I made the Step by Steps.
> I tried to cover all bases with my instructions, but if I missed something, or made something unclear, just ask, or even better PM me. I try to stop in here a couple times a day, and will get back to you ASAP.
> In the future, if I put more than one of the same product on this list, I will add a notation as to which one I think is best, or easiest to follow.
> I will be adding & deleting as we go, so stop in often for new threads. I always enjoy helping anyone I can!!
> Thanks for checking in, and I hope this will help many of you!!!
> 
> *Note: If anyone would like to comment on my Index Page, please do so on this thread.
> 
> Also: If you use any of my Step by Steps, and would like to comment on how it worked for you, please make your comment on that particular thread. I appreciate hearing your comments!! Thank You!!*
> 
> *Note:  A Link to this page is in my Signature, at the bottom of ALL of my Posts.*



 I don't want your head to get big or anything, but I have used the steps in this thread on quite a few different items and all have come out really good. I had one dried beef go south, but it just didn't cure all the way thru and I did not inject it. I'm sure that would have saved it.

 I've done your Canadian Bacon, BBB, Dried beef, Pulled ham, Pulled pork, just to name a few. My favorites are the BBB and pulled pork, with the ham and CB coming in right behind. I like the dried beef, but these are my faves.

 I don't drop in often enough, but I truly enjoy your work in getting this together and sharing it with everyone. As soon as I see butts on sale it's pulled pork or pulled ham and another batch of BBB. Here's Sunday's batch of BBB from a 10 pound butt, cut in half, cured and smoked right before going in the freezer for a bit to slice. It's excellent as always.

 Thanks again Bear...

  Griz


----------



## Bearcarver

ibdagriz said:


> I don't want your head to get big or anything, but I have used the steps in this thread on quite a few different items and all have come out really good. I had one dried beef go south, but it just didn't cure all the way thru and I did not inject it. I'm sure that would have saved it.
> 
> I've done your Canadian Bacon, BBB, Dried beef, Pulled ham, Pulled pork, just to name a few. My favorites are the BBB and pulled pork, with the ham and CB coming in right behind. I like the dried beef, but these are my faves.
> 
> I don't drop in often enough, but I truly enjoy your work in getting this together and sharing it with everyone. As soon as I see butts on sale it's pulled pork or pulled ham and another batch of BBB. Here's Sunday's batch of BBB from a 10 pound butt, cut in half, cured and smoked right before going in the freezer for a bit to slice. It's excellent as always.
> 
> Thanks again Bear...
> 
> Griz




Thank You Griz!!!
Glad you're getting enjoyment from some of my Step by Steps!!
That's what they're there for!!
And Thanks for the nice Comments!
Enjoy!!

Bear


----------



## daspyknows

Great stuff here.


----------



## Bearcarver

daspyknows said:


> Great stuff here.




Thank You Daspy!!

Bear


----------



## Nthpnk

Bearcarver said:


> *Bear's "Step by Step" Index*​I made this index, because a lot of guys use my "Step by Steps", and I couldn't get them all in my Signature.
> Then I'd have to find the one I had that best suited what they were wanting to do.
> At times it has taken me forever to find one of my Step by Steps that never made it into my Signature, due the limited space.
> 
> *These are ALL "Step by Steps". If it doesn't tell you how to do it, it's not in this Index.*
> 
> This way will keep them better organized anyway, and make them easier to find by anyone who wishes to use one, or to just check something.
> This will also make them easier for me to find, when I want to give someone a link, or for me to use on my own smoke, because I always check what I did previously, before I do a repeat smoke.
> I did most of these products in my Masterbuilt Electric Smokers, but in most cases the temps & times would work with other smokers too.
> These Step by Steps are by no means the only way to do these things, nor are they necessarily the best way to do them. They are the way I did them at the time I made the Step by Steps.
> I tried to cover all bases with my instructions, but if I missed something, or made something unclear, just ask, or even better PM me. I try to stop in here a couple times a day, and will get back to you ASAP.
> In the future, if I put more than one of the same product on this list, I will add a notation as to which one I think is best, or easiest to follow.
> I will be adding & deleting as we go, so stop in often for new threads. I always enjoy helping anyone I can!!
> Thanks for checking in, and I hope this will help many of you!!!
> 
> *Note: If anyone would like to comment on my Index Page, please do so on this thread.
> 
> Also: If you use any of my Step by Steps, and would like to comment on how it worked for you, please make your comment on that particular thread. I appreciate hearing your comments!! Thank You!!*
> 
> *Note:  A Link to this page is in my Signature, at the bottom of ALL of my Posts.*
> 
> Bear
> 
> *About Masterbuilt Electric Smokehouse (Digital)*
> *Masterbuilt Smokers (Bear's Thoughts & Findings)*
> *MES Generation Number Recognition Pictures & Pics (Digital Units)*
> *Avoid Temp Swings in MES
> Cleaning MES Window without chemicals
> MES with Window---Heads Up*
> *MES 40 Christmas Present---2010*
> 
> *Cured & Smoked Products:*
> *Curing Fridge Set-up (Bear's Method)
> Bacon (Extra Smoky)
> Bacon-On-A-Stick
> Buckboard Bacon and Pulled Cured Boston Butt Ham*
> *Buckboard Bacon *(Step by Step) *Oct 10, 2017*
> *Buckboard Bacon (Step by Step) Nov 4, 2018*
> **New------Canadian Bacon
> Canadian Bacon and Dried Beef
> Boneless Cured & Smoked Pork Chops and Canadian Bacon*
> *Smoked Dried Beef #1*
> *Smoked Dried Beef
> Dried Beef (Best Ever)
> Smoked Venison Dried Beef
> Venison Backstrap Dried Beef
> Venison Backstrap Dried Beef #2
> Pork Loin Jerky
> Changing Fresh Venison Sausage into "Cured & Smoked"
> Venison Sausage Converted Part #2*
> *BCBBBBCTBLT*
> *Canadian Turkey Bacon*
> *Smoked Potato Pizza*
> 
> *Smoked Ground Beef Products (Sticks Logs, and Loaves):*
> *Unstuffed Beef Sticks (All Beef)         *
> *Smoked Bear Logs (All Beef)
> Smoked Bear Loaf (All Beef)
> Smoked Mini-Bear-Loaves (All Beef)*
> 
> *Smoked Beef:*
> *Prime Rib Calendar  (14 Smoked Prime Ribs)
> Why I Shop at Giant (Free Ribeyes)
> Smoked Prime Rib  (Double Birthday Dinner 2017)
> Smoked Prime Rib (47th Anniversary Dinner)
> Smoked Prime Rib  (49th Anniversary Dinner)
> Smoked Prime Rib (First of 2017)
> Smoked Prime Rib (Apple Smoke)
> Smoked Prime Rib (New Best Ever)*
> *Smoked Prime Rib (Another One)*
> *Smoked Prime Rib (Great Stuff)
> Smoked Prime Rib (Best Ever)*
> *Smoked PRIME RIB *(Multiple Woods)
> *Smoked Prime Rib* (Panned)
> *Smoked Prime Rib (Panned #3)
> Smoked Prime Rib (Easter 2018)
> Smoked Prime Rib with Apple Dust (July 2019)
> Smoked Prime Rib. *Mrs Bear's Birthday (Oct 2019)
> *Smoked Prime Rib  (Small with Cherry Dust)*
> *Prime Rib "Dino" Ribs
> Beef "Dino" Ribs (From My Last Prime Rib Score)
> Smoked Beef Prime Rib Dinos (With Extra Meat)
> Smoked Beef Tenderloin (AKA Fillet Mignon) *
> *Smoked Beef Tenderloin (On Sale)* Best Tenderloin
> *New York Strip Roast *(Hickory Smoked)
> *New York Strip Roast (Christmas  2018)*
> *New York Strip Roast (Mrs Bear's Birthday of 2020)*
> *Grilled Ribeyes (One Smoked---One Not)*
> *Grilled Ribeye (On the "Q")*
> Rare Roast Beef (Smoked for Sammies)
> *Beef Lunchmeat from Eye Round*
> *Brisket Flat*
> *Pulled Beef Chucky*
> *Twin Chuckies*
> *Chucky Burnt Ends
> Smoked Pulled Beef Chucky
> Hot Smoked Beef Sammy with Gravy*
> *Ribeye Kabobs (Zig-Zag Skewers)*
> 
> 
> *Smoked Pork:
> Pulled Boston Pork Butt (230°--April 23, 2013) foiled
> Pulled Boston Pork Butt (265°--Oct 21, 2018) foiled*
> *Pulled Boston Pork Butt **(275°--Sept , 2020) not foiled
> Pulled Pork Finishing Sauce
> Country Style Bone-in Pork Ribs*
> *Country Style Pork Ribs*
> *Pork Spare Ribs*
> *Baby Back Ribs*
> *Baby Back Ribs #2*
> *Smoked Stuffed Pork Loin (Apple)*
> *Char Siu Country Style Ribs*
> 
> *Poultry:
> Hickory Smoked Turkey Breast*
> *Chicken Thighs (Hickory Smoked)*
> *Chicken Thighs (MES 40 Smoked)*
> 
> 
> *Specialties:*
> *Double Smoked Hams Times 4*
> *Double Smoked Ham Twins*
> *Double Smoked Ham
> Double Smoked Spiral Sliced Ham*
> *Double Smoked Ham & Beans*
> *Cheesesteaks & Webbers*
> *Philly Cheesesteaks & Webbers
> Webber Sammy (Best way to make)*
> *BLT Rollers*
> *Dried Beef Roll-ups
> Deer Heart (TQ Seasoned & Sauteed in Butter)
> Hot Bacon Dressing (Pennsylvania Dutch)
> Mrs Bear's Unstuffed Peppers
> Deerlupkis (Unstuffed Cabbage)*
> *Cheesesteak Hot Pockets*
> *Corn Bread*
> *Avocado Cornbread Muffins*
> *Smoked Cheese
> Smoked Cheese Taste Testing Party*
> *Amish Smoked Eggs*
> 
> *Fish:
> Smoked Salmon
> Shad Roe (Pan Fried)
> Shad Roe (Broiled with Bacon on Toast)
> Shad Roe (Pan Fried Loose with Bacon)
> Shad Roe (Cured & Pan Fried Loose)*
> *Smoked Brook Trout & Tilapia*
> *Baked Crab Cakes (Bear Style)*
> *Salmon & Catfish (Sous Vide)*
> *Catfish (Pan Fried)*
> *Lobster Tail (**Sautéed)*
> 
> *Sous Vide:*
> *51st Wedding Anniversary SV Chucky*
> *Ribeye Testing (Step #2)
> Chicken Salad for Mrs Bear
> Boneless & Skinless Chicken Thighs*
> *Boneless & Skinless Chicken Thighs #2*
> *Chucky 50 hours.* (By Far My Best Tender Sliced Chucky)
> *Pulled Beef Chuck Roast *(Perfect) * *
> Beef Dinos  (SV--48 hours)
> Eye Round in SV *Best of All Eye Rounds (11-21-17) **
> Beef Eye Round (Finally) *(9-18-18) ***
> *Top Round (First Tender Test)*
> *Pork Spare Ribs  (SV & Weber "Q")*
> *Country Style Ribs *(Beef)
> *Country Style Ribs (SV & Grill Best Ever)* (Pork)
> *Country Style Ribs (SV & Grill)* Tied for "Best Ever" (Pork)
> *Pork CSRs (SV to Grill)*
> *Pork Steaks (SV to Grill)*
> *2" Thick Boneless Pork Chops*
> *Single Cut Beef Ribs*
> *Scallops & Fried Tater Slices*
> *Scallops & Oil-Free Fries*
> *Reheating Prime Rib Slices ( 3 different searing tests)*
> *Reheating Fillet Mignon*
> *Salmon & Catfish (Sous Vide)
> Venison Backstrap (Sous Vide)
> 
> Grilling:*
> *Deerburgers*
> *Deerburgers on my "Q"*
> *Deerburgers XL*
> *Bacon-Swiss Deerburgers*
> *Ribeye on my Smoky Joe*
> *Deerburgers on My Indoor Smokeless Grill*
> *Ribeye on My Indoor Smokeless Grill*
> *Hot Dogs with BBB*
> 
> *PowerAirFryer XL Items:*
> *Sausage & Peppers*
> *Fresh Sausage*
> *Fresh Sausage #2*
> *Cutting & Making Fries in the AirFryer*
> *Dogs, Fries, Kraut, and Sausage
> Stromboli
> Sausage, Fries, and Little Smokies
> 
> Emeril's Power Air Fryer 360:
> Jersey Flounder
> Catfish & Tater Wedges*
> *Catfish & Fries*
> *Fish & Chips (Catty & Home cut Fries)
> Chicken Parts (First Batch)
> Chicken Tenders*
> *Chicken Parts--No Breading*
> *Drums & Thighs (No Breading)
> Chicken Drums*
> *Boneless Turkey Breast Roast*
> *Boneless Thighs (Breaded & Unbreaded)
> Boneless Thighs #2 (Unbreaded)
> Boneless Skinless Naked Thighs
> Boneless Thighs*
> *Pizza*
> *Bread Pizza*
> *Pizza & Grilled Cheese*
> *Pork Roll Sammies*
> *Pork Roll Sammies #2
> Beef Smoked Sausages*
> *Beef Smoked Sausage #2*
> *Smoked Sausage*
> *Fresh Sausage*
> *Bread Pizza Experiments*
> *Boneless Turkey Breasts*
> *Boneless Turkey Breast  (Rotisserie)*
> *Pork Chops*
> *Pork Loin Roast (Rotisserie)
> Herring Roe (From a Can)
> 
> Breakfasts:*
> *Bacon Scramble *(Without Electricity)
> *Spam Scramble*
> *French Toast with Berries*
> 
> *Desserts:*
> *Raspberry Chiffon Pie (Mrs Bear's Recipe)*
> *Peanutbutter Meltaways (Bear's Favorite Candy)*
> *Cherries In The Snow*
> *Mini-Cheesecakes* (Sous Vide)
> *Blueberry Zucchini Bread (Mrs Bear's)*
> 
> *Why They Call Me "Bearcarver":
> A Bear from Log to Finish
> 
> 
> Fun Thing In Pennsylvania:
> The Phantom Buck of Haycock Mountain*
> *Pennsylvania Black Bears & Cabin*
> 
> *Odds & Ends:*
> *Upgraded Carpenter Bee Traps**
> Bear Jr's Back Yard Landscaping Project*
> *Bear Jr's Bandsaw Box*
> *Bear Jr's Homemade Gifts for Mom & Dad*
> *How to Grow Great Tomato Plants*
> 
> *Chuckles:*
> *Bacon Cheeseburger *
> 
> 
> *Tutorials  (Step by Steps Only) from Friends That Cook & Smoke:*
> *Gary's Smokes & Smoking Information*
> *Disco's Smokes*
> *SQWIBS Cooks
> Jeff's Smoking Meat*
> *The Smoking Monkey Cookbook*
> *Chile's Cooks*
> 
> *.*


Hey,  bear can you help me with turkey bacon? A family member has Lyme disease so looking for 2 recipes one for ground turkey formed into a loaf and one for those little butterball frozen turkey roasts about 2.5 lbs.


----------



## Nthpnk

Nthpnk said:


> Hey,  bear can you help me with turkey bacon? A family member has Lyme disease so looking for 2 recipes one for ground turkey formed into a loaf and one for those little butterball frozen turkey roasts about 2.5 lbs.


----------



## HalfSmoked

Welcome glad to have you on board. Where are you located? Any where near a Amish market they usually have turkey bacon. 
What does the turkey have to do with the lyme"s?


----------



## Nthpnk

HalfSmoked said:


> Welcome glad to have you on board. Where are you located? Any where near a Amish market they usually have turkey bacon.
> What does the turkey have to do with the lyme"s?


Thank you happy to talk with the legend himself  Lyme disease has caused her to be deathly allergic to meats other than Turkey and chicken. I make homemade bacon and pass it off to my uncle 10 lbs at a time and I feel bad I can't make some nice bacon for her too.


----------



## Bearcarver

Nthpnk said:


> Hey,  bear can you help me with turkey bacon? A family member has Lyme disease so looking for 2 recipes one for ground turkey formed into a loaf and one for those little butterball frozen turkey roasts about 2.5 lbs.




I didn't see this until I had already replied to the PM you sent me.
Check your "Private Conversation" page.

Bear


----------



## Nthpnk

Nthpnk said:


> Thank you happy to talk with the legend himself  Lyme disease has caused her to be deathly allergic to meats other than Turkey and chicken. I make homemade bacon and pass it off to my uncle 10 lbs at a time and I feel bad I can't make some nice bacon for her too.


Oh I did find Waltons meatgistics and they have a cure for ground turkey that I purchased i was just hoping you had a way to do it with tq I already have.  I would like to explore the 3lb frozen turkey roast though as it would not me pressed meat.   Can you recommend any place to start? I'm afraid to try on my own to come up with a guess as I'm still pretty new


----------



## Nthpnk

Bearcarver said:


> I didn't see this until I had already replied to the PM you sent me.
> Check your "Private Conversation" page.
> 
> Bear


Not sure how also new to the forum sorry


----------



## Bearcarver

Nthpnk said:


> Not sure how also new to the forum sorry




At the top right of your screen, click on the little Envelope.

Bear


----------



## HalfSmoked

Nthpnk said:


> Thank you happy to talk with the legend himself  Lyme disease has caused her to be deathly allergic to meats other than Turkey and chicken. I make homemade bacon and pass it off to my uncle 10 lbs at a time and I feel bad I can't make some nice bacon for her too.



I can understand my wife has been a huge victim of Lyme's for now probably over 30 years. It has caused her many problems.

Warren


----------

